# 2015 Card Exchange Thread



## kmeyer1313 (Jan 25, 2012)

With all the reaper/victim excitement, I didn't want this to get lost in the shuffle, but I checked the date for last year's start date, & it was 8/19 as well, so without further ado.......

Let the card exchanging begin! Post if you want to exchange with folks, then pm the people who say they want to participate to exchange addresses. If you have any card limits (like no out-of-the-country or a number limit), I'd mention that too.....


----------



## kmeyer1313 (Jan 25, 2012)

I have no limit, and I don't mind sending cards out of the country, so PM away!


----------



## lizzyborden (Sep 17, 2009)

I've participated the last two years and had lots of fun.  I can't commit yet until I have an idea of when the little one's surgery is and should find that out next week. 

if anyone has my address from last year and wants to send one, I'll do my best to see that you get a card in return.


----------



## Itzpopolotl (Jun 10, 2013)

Count me in!! No limit and willing to mail out of the US.


----------



## nicolita3 (Jul 4, 2014)

I wanna join! This is my first time as part of the card exchange and I am so excited, unfortunately I have reached my limit on how many cards I can send.


----------



## im the goddess (Mar 10, 2012)

I'm in for 15 right now. I'm driving cross country with my son. I'll be home tomorrow night, and wil pm anyone who pm me once I'm back in Denver.


----------



## im the goddess (Mar 10, 2012)

Let's make sure more people see this. Bump!


----------



## Halloweeeiner (Sep 20, 2007)

count me in!! I have no limit but US only


----------



## halloweencreature (Aug 6, 2008)

I'm in again for sure! I look forward to this every year!!!!

No limit and I will mail anywhere


----------



## bethene (Feb 12, 2007)

I am in, I will start with 30, and will ship anywhere


----------



## Chelsiestein (Jun 27, 2014)

I have hit my max!


----------



## hostesswiththemostess (Aug 16, 2012)

Woohoo!!! I am in!! Will send anywhere and no limit


----------



## Halloweena (Oct 9, 2014)

I would like to participate. This seems a little more do-able for a first timer than reaper. I'm in for 15, USA only. Looking forward to it, when do folks typically start sending cards out? How do you know which users to PM for addresses? Sorry for the newbie questions.


----------



## Skullie (Apr 22, 2008)

I am always in I have 40 slots to fill. And so it begins!!!!!! PM me please


----------



## A little bit scary (Jul 21, 2015)

I am in. Will send anywhere. 30 limit.


----------



## Araniella (Oct 17, 2010)

I'm in. This is my favorite thing! 

No limit. Will ship anywhere.

PM Me!


----------



## kmeyer1313 (Jan 25, 2012)

Halloweena, I would agree - if you're a newbie, the card exchange is a good way to "get your feet wet", as it were. Basically, you can PM anyone who gives a shout-out on this forum who mentions that they're in & want to send out cards - so PM away!  Y'all will exchange addresses and be set....

As to your other question, usually everybody tries to send out their cards so that people are getting them in time for Halloween or before, but most of us aim for the first week of October or so - that way if something gets lost in the mail, we have time to send out a replacement.

And have fun - this is really a blast! We've got some really creative people on this thread, you'll be amazed at the Halloween spirit coming through your mailbox!


----------



## Halloweena (Oct 9, 2014)

Wow, just signed on to 5 exchange requests in my inbox, thank you everyone, I am looking forward to it! And thank you also for your insight. 

Already started on my cards.... tehee...


----------



## Pumpkinqueen29 (Mar 5, 2013)

Pumpkinking30 and I are in. No limits. Bring on the PM's.


----------



## Pumpkinqueen29 (Mar 5, 2013)

Hopefully even more people will see this thread today and jump in. Bump


----------



## Lukewa (Sep 14, 2014)

I'm in too! I decided not to do the reaper because it was a bit intimidating for someone who's never done it. I'll go ahead and do up to 15 cards. (Now, do they have to be created by you, or if you have some awesome Halloween cards can you send those?!) Newbie questions also  

I'll send to anywhere! So, I suppose go ahead and PM me, I'll be ready


----------



## Pumpkinqueen29 (Mar 5, 2013)

Welcome in Luewa, this will be a great exchange.


----------



## Araniella (Oct 17, 2010)

I still have plenty room on my list. PM me if you want to exchange.


----------



## kmeyer1313 (Jan 25, 2012)

WickedChick (and any other newbies popping in to see what this is all about) - This is a chance to fill your mailbox and others with Halloween cheer! On the card exchange thread, you simply post that you're willing to participate - usually it's a good idea to mention if you have any limits (like a certain amount of cards you can send, or if you only want to send in the US, for example). You then PM others on the thread who have posted that they are willing to send out cards and ask to exchange mailing information (but be prepared, they might PM you first! LOL) Usually everybody tries to send out their cards so that people are getting them in time for Halloween or before, but most of us aim for the first week of October or so - that way if something gets lost in the mail, we have time to send out a replacement. It's really a lot of fun, I promise! 


Lukewa, they can be store-bought, created by you, or a combination of both - let your creativeness flow!


----------



## Hallow Girl (May 8, 2015)

I am new here. Can someone tell me what this is about?
Thank you


----------



## Stinkerbell n Frog Prince (Sep 4, 2009)

I'm in as always. humm I think this will be year 4 or is it 5 for me. After Wed I'll be away from my Computer for about a week so if I don't send an PM back please don't think I'm not interested... it's just I might not be connected, camping does that. 

Lizzy I hope things go well for the wee one. Count on me to send a little Halloween cheer your way, and it will be understood if no return comes my way as caring for the wee one is above all else most important. 

Ook I'm in for a reasonable number of unlimited... say 45ish... will consider more if the need arises. Limiting myself however to only the US and Canada this time round.


----------



## Jack'sEckstein (Oct 16, 2012)

I didn't participate last year, but I did in 2013 and that was my first card exchange. I can commit to five at this point and will post again if I can commit to more. Just go ahead and PM me. Happy haunting


----------



## dee14399 (Aug 24, 2010)

Ooohhhh.....I'm in! I've been waiting for this thread. I have no limit but I think I will stick to the U.S. Only. yea!!!
I'm so excited! Pm me


----------



## Pumpkin215 (Jul 31, 2013)

I’m in! I did this last year and it was great! 

U.S. only, limit 30. Please PM.

Happy Haunting.


----------



## hallowmas (Sep 11, 2013)

i'm so in! 
no limit, u.s. and canada
yay!!!!!


----------



## Jack'sEckstein (Oct 16, 2012)

I just realized that the five people I sent card exchange requests to, are among those that I did the exchange with back in 2013


----------



## Haunted Higleys (Sep 2, 2014)

I am in! No limit for me. US only please. This was so fun last year and I am so excited to do it again!!


----------



## hallowmas (Sep 11, 2013)

bump bump in the early morning 
got lots more cards to send!!!


----------



## Skullie (Apr 22, 2008)

Don't worry Jack's Eckstein,
I've been doing this since 2010 and I still have some of the same scary people I exchange with then.


----------



## im the goddess (Mar 10, 2012)

Just checking in. So fat I have filled 10 of my 15 slots. I will probably increase more later. Also, right now I am just doing store bought, and I already purchased them from Cost Plus World Market. I may make some too depending on time. September will be a super busy month at work. Here is my list so far, so if you sent me a pm, and you are not on my list, pm me again.

kmeyer
Itzpopoloti
nicolita3
hostesswiththemostess
skullie
stinkerbell & frog prince
bethene
haunted higleys
pumpkinqueen29
Araniella


----------



## Araniella (Oct 17, 2010)

wondering where all of our card people are hiding


----------



## Jack'sEckstein (Oct 16, 2012)

I am done for now, I will post again if I am able to commit to more cards! Hopefully I can! Happy haunting!


----------



## Stinkerbell n Frog Prince (Sep 4, 2009)

Well I'm heading out for a week of camping so if you PM me and I don't respond don't worry when I get back on Wed next I will. Ok now you all can talk about me behind my back... LOL


----------



## hallowmas (Sep 11, 2013)

got lots of cards and they want to be in your mailboxes hallowe'en peeps


----------



## rachelesmith (Aug 4, 2015)

I'm new on the forum but would love to do this! I want to be able to put as much into each card as possible so I will do 5 within the US!


----------



## Araniella (Oct 17, 2010)

bumping up!


----------



## Itzpopolotl (Jun 10, 2013)

OK my current list is:

Kmeyer1313
Nicolita3
Bethene
Hostesswiththemostess
Skullie
I'm the goddess
Halloweenier
Araniella
Halloween
Halloween creature
Pumpkinqueen29
Lukewa
A little bit scary
Stinkerbelle and frog prince
Dee14399
Pumpkin215
Hallowmas
Jack's Eckstein
Haunted higleys

I would love to send more cards out so if your not on my list PM with your information.


----------



## gloomycatt (Jul 30, 2012)

I'm in! Will start messaging people on sunday, unless I hear from them first! US only this time around, no limit yet


----------



## hallowmas (Sep 11, 2013)

lots more cards that want to keep the postmasters busy putting smiles on there face when they see the hallowe'en greetings


----------



## hallowmas (Sep 11, 2013)

wow where are all the card peeps from last hallowe'en


----------



## Araniella (Oct 17, 2010)

I know hallowmas---I normally send about 60 cards. Not sure I'm going to get that many this year. I love them and I love displaying them.


----------



## LilsheDevil (Aug 30, 2005)

Count me in as well! been a couple years since I have participated!!


----------



## Skullie (Apr 22, 2008)

I'm not sure but I think we need to scare up some more haunters, this is light compared to the last several years!!! Come little children, come.


----------



## moony_1 (Sep 25, 2009)

Oh me me me! I will do 35 cards, send to anywhere, please inbox me to exchange!!! I will be bed bound for a week straight after a surgery so I will be using that time to paint pics for my cards!


----------



## hallowmas (Sep 11, 2013)

bump in the afternoon


----------



## Candy Creature (Aug 16, 2014)

I bought 90 Halloween cards today so I should be set for this year and next. I bought all sorts of Halloween stamps and card stock last year, but did not join the Halloween exchange because between the Main Reaper and the 2nd Reaper I just get too busy to try my hand at card making. I did participate in some of the other holiday card exchanges and it was loads of fun. I meant to work on Halloween cards in the off season, but yeah…that didn’t happen. So if you would like to exchange with me I will be glad to hear from you.


----------



## Kyriotes (Oct 4, 2012)

For all of those that traded info with me last year, the cards are finally done. Heh. >_> I know I pmed you all that I was going to get them out for July, but the cards came back smaller than they should have been. I am FINALLY ready to mail them out.

Sorry again.


----------



## hallowmas (Sep 11, 2013)

where is everyone ? its card exchange time!


----------



## kmeyer1313 (Jan 25, 2012)

bumping for a sunday morning....


----------



## Candy Creature (Aug 16, 2014)

Need to go through this thread in the next day or two and email everybody who has not reached their limit yet. I think it will be easier if I had a pen and paper in front of me.


----------



## moonbaby345 (Sep 14, 2010)

I want to exchange cards with you guys again this year but I haven't posted yet because I don't when or if I can buy Halloween cards this year.I want to have the cards ready before I contact anyone.I love receiving cards.I hope I will be able to get to the store to buy some cards this year.


----------



## Halloweena (Oct 9, 2014)

Just exchanged info with #13, two more spots left!! Very excited to participate in my first exchange. My cards will be home made. About half are finished, written out, and addressed, just need stamps. Planning on starting the 2nd half of cards tomorrow.


----------



## gloomycatt (Jul 30, 2012)

I pm'd people but lost track, so I apologize if I messaged anyone twice!


----------



## Jack'sEckstein (Oct 16, 2012)

I am going to do 20 (for now) I have room for 13 more. Feel free to message me if you'd like


----------



## hallowmas (Sep 11, 2013)

my cards are just waiting to be sent wishing a hallowe'en greeting to all!
where is everyone ? last year this post was full of peeps


----------



## JustWhisper (Nov 16, 2008)

I want to exchange again this year. I think I have already PMed each of you signed up so far. No limit, any where in the world. I hope we get more signed up. Go advertise people. Put it on your FB page, any Halloween groups of which you are a member, etc.


----------



## Julianne (Jun 16, 2009)

Count me in please!


----------



## rachelesmith (Aug 4, 2015)

Got all my spots filled up (plus a few ) I'm excited to start on the cards!


----------



## hallowmas (Sep 11, 2013)

i know the reaper is going on maybe that is where everyone is.......
lots more cards to exchange


----------



## gloomycatt (Jul 30, 2012)

Bump  back to the 1st page!!


----------



## Halloweena (Oct 9, 2014)

Aaand I have reached my limit, thanks everyone!! Looking forward to exchanging, is it October yet???


----------



## byondbzr (Sep 9, 2012)

I would like to do it again this year! I always make cards, I will start at 20 limit, I will mail anywhere too! (Thank ya for the reminder kmeyer, lol!)


----------



## Lady Arsenic (Sep 5, 2011)

Sorry I'm late to the party! I'll do 20, and I can mail to USA & Canada.


----------



## hallowmas (Sep 11, 2013)

wow how is this not on the 1st page


----------



## moony_1 (Sep 25, 2009)

Bump bump! Keep the exchanges coming! I may finally have to go through the whole thread and message everyone! Doesn't seem to be very active this year?


----------



## Araniella (Oct 17, 2010)

Agreed Moony---I normally do about 60 cards. I don't think I'll be anywhere near that this year.


----------



## xLawfulevilx (Aug 30, 2015)

Wait, I am confused. So card exchange? like business card or like holiday cards? Sorry if i am coming off like a total dweb.


----------



## byondbzr (Sep 9, 2012)

xLawfulevilx said:


> Wait, I am confused. So card exchange? like business card or like holiday cards? Sorry if i am coming off like a total dweb.


 No worries! It is a Halloween card exchange. You can make cards to send , or mail store bought cards, it is the spirit of the spooky season that counts! You set a limit you are comfortable with, and where you can mail to, and then post here. It would go something like this:

"I will do 20 cards this year, I can mail US and Canada (or anywhere, US only, etc....)." 

Then you can see what others have posted, and PM them your address to see if they want to exchange. People will also PM you, to see if you want to exchange. It is fun, I love getting Halloween cards all through the month of October!! 

Hope that helps, and that you join in!


----------



## dee14399 (Aug 24, 2010)

I'm hoping this thread picks up after SR is done. I love making and getting lots of cards.


----------



## xLawfulevilx (Aug 30, 2015)

Yeah that sounds interesting. Sure I am in! I will probably only do about 10 and that is optimistic. Only US though.


----------



## beautifulnightmare (Oct 31, 2010)

I'm so in! I love this card exchange! No limit and will ship anywhere.


----------



## lisa48317 (Jul 23, 2010)

Count me in! I'll send anywhere and as of this minute, no limits.

I'll be back later to send some PMs of my own out......right now I'm researching some ideas for my Secret Reaper victim!


----------



## Haunted Nana (Oct 18, 2010)

I am in I will start with 20 and see how it goes. Let the fun begin.


----------



## NOWHINING (Jul 25, 2009)

I am sorry I was hiding.. I AM IN!!! Just PM your infor and I will give ya mine and Mom's. We are really looking forward to this since we are not doing the secret reaper this year due to family trip coming up in three weeks. PM me and let get the ball rolling.


----------



## SpiderWitch (May 6, 2013)

This still going? We're in for 20- waaaaay late on Halloween this year, but looking forward to this.


----------



## nicolita3 (Jul 4, 2014)

Ok I am at my limit....Cant wait to get started on them!!!


----------



## Araniella (Oct 17, 2010)

Happy to see lots of familiar names joining. I need to get working, or at least figure out what my card will be this year.


----------



## Spookybella977 (Jun 26, 2012)

Hi Everyone!

no limit! will send anywhere!  PM me!!!

Love the card exchange!


----------



## Lady Arsenic (Sep 5, 2011)

I still have no idea what my design will be, or if I'll do store bought, but it will be fun. It really is nice to get cards in the mail


----------



## dee14399 (Aug 24, 2010)

My son doesn't start school till next week, when he's out of the house I will be able to sit down and design my cards for this year.
Looking forward to this years exchange, it's always so nice to have the wall filled with Halloween cards.


----------



## Haunted Higleys (Sep 2, 2014)

I will start designing and making mine next week too!


----------



## Candy Creature (Aug 16, 2014)

I just PM'ed everyone in the thread who had not already contacted me or indicated they had reached their limit. Hopefully I did not miss anyone or contact anyone twice. I kept having to log back in to the internet. Plan to decorate some envelopes this weekend.


----------



## Stinkerbell n Frog Prince (Sep 4, 2009)

I'm BACK... had lots of fun camping... the high winds on the PNW coast, 30-40 MPH with gusts up to 60+ all night long the second night out made for lots of fun and games with the tent part of the teardrop trailer of ours. It held but we didn't sleep and at first light when the high wind warnings kept being extended to well into the afternoon we collapsed the tent part rolled it up and all snugged in the teardrop... me, frog and the little 130 pound great dane. The only good part was the rain held off during all the wind... wet and windy would have been more fun then I could have handles. Things cleared up of sorts the second half the the trip when we moved north to a new camp where there was little wind but only poured rain till everything was wet and soggy. Of course the day we pack up and leave for home it was BEAUTIFUL, warm, sunny and the beach was fantastic. 

I believe I've responded to all the requests to exchange in my inbox... if you PMed me and I've not responded rattle my cage a second time. I have room so feel free to rattle my cage a first time.


----------



## JustWhisper (Nov 16, 2008)

I know what style of card I want to make. I also have a surprise in mind. I laugh at myself. Every year I say "This year I am going to keep it simple. Make them all the same and nothing fancy, just cute." Then I spend 3 days designing the cards, a week cutting out pieces, and 2 weeks assembling them. LOL. Sound familiar, everyone? I still have to decide on the actual design for the cards. They will not be simple but I am attempting to make them all the same. That in itself with simplify the process. I am trying something new this year. If I like it I will make my Christmas cards using the same design, only without the ghouls. haha.

Thank you for all the card exchange acceptances and requests.


----------



## Stinkerbell n Frog Prince (Sep 4, 2009)

Hey I recall back at the start of the Red White and Dead card exchange Frog and I did a tour of cemeteries... I found my Red, White and Dead card photo and thought I had my card photos set for Halloween, Krampus (Christmas), Vampy Valentines and Evil Easter Bunny.... since then we've been to 50 or more cemeteries.... Heck just this past week while camping we visited at least 10 despite the wind and rain.... I believe our favorite this time out was a tiny little one about 1.5 miles down a gravel road called Shot Punch Cemetery, near the town (if you could call it that) of Burnt Woods.... It was small, very rural, about 3 feet below the road grade, well hidden by overgrowth on the fence line and filled with mid-sized white wooden crosses and a lovely wood carved arched sign over the gate. 

Going to have to rethink my card photo now I think.,.... But yiks I have a secret reaper gift yet to finish...


----------



## NOWHINING (Jul 25, 2009)

Hit me up if you want to exchange cards with us. You know you want too. I have not thought out how I want to do this. Gotta think "cheap".... Is there such thing? I mean can we even be cheap and make the cards fabulous? I will do my darnest.


----------



## hallowmas (Sep 11, 2013)

yay!! more peeps for our hallowe'en exchange


----------



## Spookybella977 (Jun 26, 2012)

So far I have

lizzyborden
im the goddess
Halloweeiner
bethene
hostesswiththemostess
Halloweena
Lady Arsenic
A little bit scary
Araniella
Stinkerbell
dee14399
pumpkin215
hallomas
Haunted Higleys
Candy Creature
Moonbaby
Just Whisper
byondbyzr
xlawfulevilx
beautiful nightmare
Haunted nana
No whining
Spiderwitch


waiting for other responses... can't wait for the exchange


----------



## hallowmas (Sep 11, 2013)

how does this keep getting on the 2nd page!


----------



## kmeyer1313 (Jan 25, 2012)

Yay - it's starting to kick up now!


----------



## NOWHINING (Jul 25, 2009)

Bump, Bump, Bump it up. Come on people, come and join the fun. Send me some cards, send others some cards. Let's share the Halloween Lovin'


----------



## Skullie (Apr 22, 2008)

I dragging three people if they are still interested.

Litshedevil, Kyriotes, Moonbaby345

If I get these three. I'll be at 34 DOA;s I mean people


----------



## AliOctober (Sep 5, 2015)

Is it too late to join in on this? Long time lurker, I finally just created an account because this sounds so fun!


----------



## byondbzr (Sep 9, 2012)

It's not too late Ali, welcome!


----------



## byondbzr (Sep 9, 2012)

So today I am stoked, because I came up with my design and got everything I needed! I was at Hobby Lobby, lots of crafty materials were 50% off, so I got outta there cheaply and with plenty of stuff. I am doing something a tad different, and the style will be more "elegant" Halloween. Think classy black lace, orange pumpkins, etc. I have done creepy, gory, cutesy in years past... So this time I went another direction. Annnnd, hopefully you all will like it enough to use it as I intend! Hee hee heeeee...


----------



## byondbzr (Sep 9, 2012)

This trim was the inspiration, I love it! It was buy 1/get 1 free.


----------



## AliOctober (Sep 5, 2015)

Great, I'd love to join in then! No limit, and I'd like to stick to the U.S. Can't wait to get started! And thanks for the welcome Beyondbzr!


----------



## Spookybella977 (Jun 26, 2012)

Ali it's not too late!


----------



## Haunted Nana (Oct 18, 2010)

I still have room for more send me a PM.


----------



## byondbzr (Sep 9, 2012)

Good morning, just trying to keep this bumped up.. I got my items done yesterday too, will wait until October to mail though!


----------



## SpiderWitch (May 6, 2013)

Still have room for more if anyone's interested.


----------



## NOWHINING (Jul 25, 2009)

Hit me up.... Again, Listen I am gonna be bad... I know Spookyone would love to receive a card from you. Just to make her day. She seems to keep hitting unlucky steaks and there seems to be no peace for her. PM me if you want her address. I don't want to post it on the thread.


----------



## Hallow Girl (May 8, 2015)

If it isn't too much too ask can you guys post pictures of your cards?  I would love to see all of your cards.


----------



## Pumpkin215 (Jul 31, 2013)

I have plenty of room! Does anybody want two cards? One for the cat, perhaps??


----------



## byondbzr (Sep 9, 2012)

WickedChick said:


> If it isn't too much too ask can you guys post pictures of your cards?  I would love to see all of your cards.


I will try to get a pic of mine today. I finished them Saturday night and really like them. They are not technically cards, but I hope they go over well!


----------



## Halloweena (Oct 9, 2014)

byondbzr said:


> I will try to get a pic of mine today. I finished them Saturday night and really like them. They are not technically cards, but I hope they go over well!


I am so glad someone asked this!!!! My cards are all done too and I'm so excited for people to see, but I didn't know, is it supposed to be a surprise???


----------



## byondbzr (Sep 9, 2012)

Halloweena said:


> I am so glad someone asked this!!!! My cards are all done too and I'm so excited for people to see, but I didn't know, is it supposed to be a surprise???



In previous years I have posted pics of my cards as I finished creating them. Some people post as they receive too. Both ways are fun, because hey, pics are GOOD! Also, myself and others often make different styles of cards, so you never really know what will land in your mailbox. I find that part exciting!


----------



## hallowmas (Sep 11, 2013)

ill be mailing mine out closer to hallowe'en


----------



## dee14399 (Aug 24, 2010)

I'm up to 30!!!! If you haven't gotten a pm from me and want to exchange, please send me a message.
Always room for more


----------



## Pumpkin215 (Jul 31, 2013)

I sent a bunch of PM's this morning. Hopefully no duplicates to anyone!!

I'm not much of a "home made" person these days (Getting married in October!!) BUT, I did buy a Halloween stamp at Michael's over the weekend. So that is something....


----------



## TropicalJewel (Aug 28, 2005)

Hi all,

I got my partner interested in doing this with me last year and we are ready to participate in the exchange again this year. I will start going through the list perhaps from the back in case someone has met their limit.


----------



## X-Pired (Sep 26, 2013)

Hi everybody. I haven't been on the forum much this year but am back and would love to exchange cards. I really don't have a limit. If anyone wants to exchange just pm me.


----------



## Haunted Nana (Oct 18, 2010)

Pumpkin215 said:


> I sent a bunch of PM's this morning. Hopefully no duplicates to anyone!!
> 
> I'm not much of a "home made" person these days (Getting married in October!!) BUT, I did buy a Halloween stamp at Michael's over the weekend. So that is something....


Congrats on getting Married in October. Is it Halloween Themed?


----------



## byondbzr (Sep 9, 2012)

Good morning, keeping this bumped up! 

I have hit my limit for now, but I may decide to do more! Will update if so...


----------



## Araniella (Oct 17, 2010)

Started working on my cards last night. As I had no plan I just decided to use all of the things I had in my card box. Stickers, paper, and embellishments. Hmm...most of them aren't that bad. LOL 

Still have room for more.


----------



## hostesswiththemostess (Aug 16, 2012)

Still have lots of room for more


----------



## Spookybella977 (Jun 26, 2012)

Kyriotes Thank you for the card you sent!


----------



## X-Pired (Sep 26, 2013)

I still have room for more. And I will ship anywhere so if anyone wants to exchange cards please pm me.


----------



## Itzpopolotl (Jun 10, 2013)

Still have room for more


----------



## Araniella (Oct 17, 2010)

Kyriotes--I received your card. Thank you so much. Love it!


----------



## Araniella (Oct 17, 2010)

Looks like it's going to be a light year for cards. I normally send around 60---I think I'm up to 37. Hope some more join in. They look great displayed.


----------



## beautifulnightmare (Oct 31, 2010)

Still have room for more


----------



## Miss Hallows Eve (Aug 2, 2015)

I would love to do this but have a few of questions ... 

Is this for Halloween cards, kind of like sending out Christmas cards?

When you say 'no limit' .... I am thinking that means you would be sending to everyone that joins? If no limit and US only, that means all in the US. How do you go about participating if you have a limit? Do you just choose, say 10 people to send to? Okay, think I am out of questions! 

Sounds like a fun thing to do!


----------



## Spookybella977 (Jun 26, 2012)

Miss Hallows yes it's like a Christmas card exchange but With Halloween themed cards! No limit means you will send to everyone who exchanges their info with you, US only means only in the US ... Anywhere means any country... If you have a limit you can just say you have a limit of ten for example and the first ten people you exchange info with are the people whom you will be exchanging cards with. when you reach your limit you can post "Reached my limit" so that people know and don't continue to message you about exchanging! It's a lot of fun! Hope you join!


----------



## Lukewa (Sep 14, 2014)

When do people generally send their cards? I finished up all of mine today (16 peeps!) Just curious if I should be holding onto them or send them on.......


----------



## Miss Hallows Eve (Aug 2, 2015)

Spookybella977 said:


> Miss Hallows yes it's like a Christmas card exchange but With Halloween themed cards! No limit means you will send to everyone who exchanges their info with you, US only means only in the US ... Anywhere means any country... If you have a limit you can just say you have a limit of ten for example and the first ten people you exchange info with are the people whom you will be exchanging cards with. when you reach your limit you can post "Reached my limit" so that people know and don't continue to message you about exchanging! It's a lot of fun! Hope you join!


Thank-you so much for a reply and how it works  

I will join in on the fun as it would be nice to see something other than political campaign stuff, junk mail and bills in my mailbox  I will post separately with my limit (if any)


----------



## Miss Hallows Eve (Aug 2, 2015)

I am in! 

Have no limit  Will do US and International.

Happy Hauntings!


----------



## NOWHINING (Jul 25, 2009)

I still have room for more, so hit me up. I will be mailing them soon... I think... I hope.


----------



## Stinkerbell n Frog Prince (Sep 4, 2009)

I usually don't send till a couple of weeks before Halloween except for a few Canadian regulars on my list, I try to get them out sooner. Hate rushing the holidays but that's just me. 

Still have room for more... Looking over my past lists and wonder what's up... usually there are more...


----------



## Stinkerbell n Frog Prince (Sep 4, 2009)

OOOO NOOOO Sorry folks my inbox was full... deleted old stuff more room now... PM away.


----------



## beautifulnightmare (Oct 31, 2010)

I'm almost done with my reaper gift so I'll start making cards soon!!! Still have plenty of room on my list! No limit will mail anywehre


----------



## kmeyer1313 (Jan 25, 2012)

Kyriotes, thank you for the card - it's really cool!


----------



## Stinkerbell n Frog Prince (Sep 4, 2009)

Reaper gifts.... jimmie cricket... still working on mine nearing completion. A bonus I think I have the card photos figured out. Just need to show it to Frog for his input... so come on people I need more people to exchange with my hit list is looking a little light this season.


----------



## gloomycatt (Jul 30, 2012)

Anyone who signed up recently, I still have room!


----------



## hallowmas (Sep 11, 2013)

thank you Kyriotes, for the hallowe'en 14 card
i have lots of stamps that want to go on hallowe'en greetings


----------



## hostesswiththemostess (Aug 16, 2012)

Thank you Kyriotes for the great Halloween card!


----------



## Araniella (Oct 17, 2010)

About half of my cards are finished and sealed in an envelope. Most aren't that bad for gong in with no plan and just using whatever I found in my craft box. I'll probably mail the last week of September.


----------



## hallowmas (Sep 11, 2013)

got lots more room if any one wants to exchange


----------



## X-Pired (Sep 26, 2013)

Araniella said:


> About half of my cards are finished and sealed in an envelope. Most aren't that bad for gong in with no plan and just using whatever I found in my craft box. I'll probably mail the last week of September.


Gosh, I am hoping we don't have to have an actual plan! 

Kudos, I'm impressed that you have half of yours done. I figure I will start mine this weekend and try to get them finished by the first week of October. I'm not sure what I will come up with but i'm looking forward to it!


----------



## Jack'sEckstein (Oct 16, 2012)

I have six slots left


----------



## byondbzr (Sep 9, 2012)

Got the fab card from Kyriotes too, thank ya for getting my card display started!


----------



## gloomycatt (Jul 30, 2012)

Bump in the night


----------



## NOWHINING (Jul 25, 2009)

Got cards started. Need more cards.. and stamps. So, that's something right?


----------



## Miss Hallows Eve (Aug 2, 2015)

I can exchange with more people 

I have one person whose inbox is full so I can reply that I would like to exchange but will be sending a card to them nonetheless


----------



## Miss Hallows Eve (Aug 2, 2015)

Miss Hallows Eve said:


> I can exchange with more people
> 
> I have one person whose inbox is full so I can reply that I would like to exchange but will be sending a card to them nonetheless


That should read: I can not reply .... not enough coffee yet!


----------



## lizzyborden (Sep 17, 2009)

Thank you Kyriotes for the awesome card!


----------



## Catatonic (Sep 10, 2006)

Hi everyone. I still have a dozen or so unanswered exchange requests from last year. I apologize, I don't have any good excuses...things just came up. Anyhow, I'd love make cards and send them out of ya'lol are still interested.


----------



## bethene (Feb 12, 2007)

Mine will be store bought again, just don't have the time, patience and heart to make them..


----------



## Lady Arsenic (Sep 5, 2011)

I'll finally be able to start a design for mine. I got my Secret Reaper all wrapped up today. Bring on the creativity!


----------



## Miss Hallows Eve (Aug 2, 2015)

Spookybella, I have been trying to send you a message but your inbox is full  I have your address though and will be mailing you a card!


----------



## AsH-1031 (Aug 28, 2012)

Morning all.
I just finished up the SR so now can turn my focus to the card exchange! I already have one lovely person from last year who I'll be making a card for and would be happy to send maybe 10 or so more out anywhere if there are others that are interested. Just shoot me a message if you want to exchange cards. Thanks.


----------



## Stinkerbell n Frog Prince (Sep 4, 2009)

As mentioned by others have my SR mostly ready to send out and I still have plenty of room on my list for you not so late comers. I've cleared out my in box so I have more room. so please PM me I am waiting with baited breath to hear from you.


----------



## Spookybella977 (Jun 26, 2012)

Miss Hallows Eve I'm sorry my inbox was full! I didn't realize it was but I just cleared it up!
can you please resend me your info? thanks for letting me know it was full!
If anyone else pm'd me please resend me your info too!

thanks!


----------



## hallowmas (Sep 11, 2013)

lots more treats to send out 
hallowe'en greetings await thee


----------



## Spookybella977 (Jun 26, 2012)

Working on my cards everyday! Very excited


----------



## Haunted Higleys (Sep 2, 2014)

Thank you so much Kyriotes for the awesome halloween card. I have it safely put away until I figure out how I am going to display my cards again this year. Then it will be on display!!


----------



## halloweencreature (Aug 6, 2008)

Oh my goodness! People are getting cards already...how exciting


----------



## Stinkerbell n Frog Prince (Sep 4, 2009)

Goodness getting cards already... it's not even Oct. and I only just got my reaper gift into the mail. Hey if anyone still is looking to exchange pm me I've got room.


----------



## hallowmas (Sep 11, 2013)

i will be sending my hallowe'en greetings closer to hallowe'en
i have lots more greetings to send


----------



## beautifulnightmare (Oct 31, 2010)

I PMed a bunch of you today. Here's a list of who I've got on my list so far. 
NOWHINING
Spookyone
Gloomycatt 
Hallowmas
Miss Hallows Eve
Bonilaur
Stinkerbell n frog prince
xLawfulevilx 
Halloween creature
Spookybella977
Haunted Higleys
Candy Creature
Araniella
Hostesswiththemostess 
Dee14399
Halloweeenier
Kmeyer1313

If you messaged me and I didn't reply please message me again! 
I don't want to miss anyone!
I still have room for more! I love getting all of your cards in the mail. Store bought or homemade they all make me smile! I


----------



## Stinkerbell n Frog Prince (Sep 4, 2009)

Going to bump this one up the list in the hopes of luring more in to our nasty little web and card exchangers. 


Come out come out where ever you are.


----------



## X-Pired (Sep 26, 2013)

I'm also sending my cards out in October. I have room for more if anyone wants to exchange. 

I agree with beautifulnightmare, store bought or hand made cards, I don't care which, both make me happy.


----------



## hallowmas (Sep 11, 2013)

any and all hallowe'en greetings accepted here
please pardon my double pm's i get excited when i see a poster on our card exchange thread


----------



## HoflyLoster (May 12, 2009)

Hey guys! Nice to be back. Hoping I can still get in on the card exchange! Its one the things i look forward to as Halloween approaches. 
I have no limit and will mail anywhere! I have pm'ed a few of you, but please feel free to pm me if you would like to exchange!


----------



## hallowmas (Sep 11, 2013)

yay more hallowe'en peeps from across the pond joining in!!!
hallowe'en greetings across the pond


----------



## Itzpopolotl (Jun 10, 2013)

OK my current list is

Kmeyer1313
Nicolita3
Bethene
Hostesswiththemostess
Skullie
Imthegoddess
Halloweenier
Araniella
Halloween
Halloween creature
Pumpkin queen29
Lukewa
A little bit scary
Stinkerbelle and frog prince
Dee14399
Pumpkin215
Hallowmas
Jack's Eckstein
Haunted higleys
Gloomycatt
Rachelesmith
Just whisper
Chelsiestein
Byondbzr
Spookybella977
Candy creature
Bonilaur
Tropical jewel
Miss hallows eve
Beautiful Nightmare
Xpired
Haunted Nana

I would happily send out more cards. If your not on my list yet pm me.


----------



## Miss Hallows Eve (Aug 2, 2015)

I have room for more too! Just send me a pm 

As for store bought or hand-made .... doesn't matter to me. I love them all!! Just nice to see something different then bills in the mailbox


----------



## Halloweena (Oct 9, 2014)

Cards are ready to go! Planning to send on October 1, too early?


----------



## byondbzr (Sep 9, 2012)

Peeking in, think I may post a pic of my creation for this year... hee hee heeee........


----------



## Lukewa (Sep 14, 2014)

I just mailed out 16 cards!


----------



## byondbzr (Sep 9, 2012)

So my recipients will be receiving a bookmark this year, with sentiments on the back. Hopefully, everyone will like it and tuck it into their favorite tome!


----------



## hostesswiththemostess (Aug 16, 2012)

Those look fantastic byondbzr!


----------



## byondbzr (Sep 9, 2012)

Thank ya!!


----------



## Candy Creature (Aug 16, 2014)

Halloweena said:


> Cards are ready to go! Planning to send on October 1, too early?


Nope, not to early. Part of the fun of the card exchange is never knowing if a card will be awaiting you in the mailbox or not. Although it can be nice it have the cards early enough to display throughout October, it is also nice to continue to receive more and more as we get closer to the date so it is all good.


----------



## NOWHINING (Jul 25, 2009)

Hello Fellow Members! What's up?! Okay... here is the list of people I already exchanged infor with. If I forget you or you forgot me, PM me. If you are wanting Spookyone's addy just because you can send her a card, PM me. If I spelled your name wrong, PM me! LOL

01. Haunted Higleys
02. Candy Creature
03. Spookybella977
04. Lady Arsenic
05. Araniella
06. HostesswiththeMostess
07. Beautifulnightmare
08. dee14399
09. Halloweeeiner
10. Spookyone/Brat
11. Stinkerbell N Frog Prince
12. Just Whisper
13. Haunted Nana
14. Bethene
15. Kmeyer1313
16. Hallowas Boo Kitty
17. Skullie
18. Pumpkin 215
19. Bonilaur
20. Halloween Creature
21. Byondbzr
22. Spider Witch
23. Miss Hallows Eve
24. Tropical Jewel
25. Moonbaby 345
26. ITZPOPOLOTL (I need your addy pls)
27. Holly Foster
28. Lizzy Borden (I need your addy pls)

This may be updated.


----------



## The Red Hallows (Sep 21, 2009)

I'm late on this band wagon, but if there is anybody who would like to exchange, feel free to zip me a message. Note, this year my cards are store bought, but I think the styles I have are pretty awesome.


----------



## X-Pired (Sep 26, 2013)

The Red Hallows said:


> I'm late on this band wagon, but if there is anybody who would like to exchange, feel free to zip me a message. Note, this year my cards are store bought, but I think the styles I have are pretty awesome.


I would love to exchange with you The Red Hallows! I sent you a pm. I am doing both store bought and hand made this year. They won't go out until October.


----------



## JustWhisper (Nov 16, 2008)

I AM AT MY LIMIT. Thank you to all who accepted my request or sent me one.

I originally had no limit but then my card design became more complicated and intense than I anticipated. Well, doesn't it always? It is taking me about 1 hour to 1 1/2 hours to make each card. Too much measuring and cutting. Oh, we all love it so it is not a hard task. But with 35 of them to make I will be lucky to be done by Oct. Ha Ha. 

Even if I get done early I will not be mailing until early to mid Oct. 

Keriote, thank you for the really cool card. I liked the message you wrote.


----------



## gloomycatt (Jul 30, 2012)

Thank you Lukewa!!!! I love your card, it made my day


----------



## Lukewa (Sep 14, 2014)

gloomycatt said:


> Thank you Lukewa!!!! I love your card, it made my day


You're welcome! It's always fun to spread some halloween cheer! I also couldn't handle having a pack of cards sitting on my counter just waiting to be mailed, thus the early arrival


----------



## xLawfulevilx (Aug 30, 2015)

Card Exchange Update on my end. I am 10/10  thank you for everyone that wanted to exchange btw feel free to shoot me a Forum Friend Request if you would like!

Kmeyer1313
Spookybella977
Haunted Higleys
Candy Creature
Beautiful Nightmare
Itzpopolotl
dee14399
Araniella
Halloweencreature
Stinkerbell n Frogprince


----------



## Candy Creature (Aug 16, 2014)

Thanks Lukewa!

I got your lovely card today. I bought some black clothespins and some ribbon so that I can hang up my cards as I get them. Now I just need to figure out where. I know what you mean about not being able to handle the stack of cards sitting all ready to go. I am feeling the same way about mine, but I need to decorate the envelopes first so it will still be a while before I send.


----------



## Haunted Nana (Oct 18, 2010)

I also am way past my original limit of 20. Thanks you everyone thats trading I cannot wait,


----------



## X-Pired (Sep 26, 2013)

Several people are at their limit. However, I am not. If anyone still needs someone else to exchange with send me a pm. I will send a card anywhere.


----------



## halloweencreature (Aug 6, 2008)

Bumping this up hoping to attract more victims!!!


----------



## Stinkerbell n Frog Prince (Sep 4, 2009)

Anyone else??? I do have my slots for our Canadian neighbors full but still have room for any late coming US folks.


----------



## Stinkerbell n Frog Prince (Sep 4, 2009)

Luke Thanks so much for the card it came Monday...


----------



## Halloweena (Oct 9, 2014)

Just arrived home to a little orange envelope in my mailbox, thank you Lukewa for the lovely skeleton card!! My first!


----------



## kmeyer1313 (Jan 25, 2012)

Just got your adorable card today - thank you Lukewa!


----------



## byondbzr (Sep 9, 2012)

Peeking in and keeping it bumped!


----------



## kmeyer1313 (Jan 25, 2012)

I'm getting the cards started - and maybe even finished! - tomorrow, so if there's any last-minute folks jumping in, please feel free to send me a PM...still have plenty of room for more souls!

Here's the list I have so far - if you don't see your name but you know we exchanged addresses, please let me know....

Haunted Higleys
hostesswiththemostess
Dee14399
Moonbaby345
HoflyLoster
Nowhining & Silver Lady
byondbzr
pumpkinking30
pumpkinqueen29
moony_1
halloweencreature
gloomycatt
Skullie
Lady Arsenic
Spiderwitch
JustWhisper
beautifulnightmare
TropicalJewel
Halloweeeiner
imthegoddess
Stinkerbell 'n Frog Prince
The Red Hallows
Spookybella977
AlwaysWicked
Araniella
Haunted Nana
lizzyborden
hallowmas
bethene
lisa48317
bonilaur
AsH-1031
X-Pired
Candy Creature
Spookyone
hallorenescene
Itzpopolotl
nicolita3
Halloweena
A Little Bit Scary
Lukewa
Jack's Eckstein
Pumpkin215
Rachelesmith
Chelsiestein
Julianne
xLawfulevilx
Miss Hallows Eve


----------



## Araniella (Oct 17, 2010)

I was also 'carded' by Lukewa yesterday! Thank you so much. So fun finding a card in the mail when you least expect it.


----------



## Stinkerbell n Frog Prince (Sep 4, 2009)

I'm going to be out of town for about 10 days and without computer access till Sunday night so if any late comers PM my I won't be able to response till Monday the earliest. I have my Out of the US slots filled but still have some US slots open so please feel free to PM me.


----------



## hostesswiththemostess (Aug 16, 2012)

Thank you for the card Lukewa!!!! Its awesome!!


----------



## HallowSusieBoo (Aug 11, 2009)

*Wow! Thats quit a list! Nice to see that some things keep on in the spirit-filled **tradition here on HF!*


----------



## hallowmas (Sep 11, 2013)

got lots more room if any one still wants to exchange
mine will be mailing closer to hallowe'en


----------



## Jack'sEckstein (Oct 16, 2012)

I am full, thank you.


----------



## lisa48317 (Jul 23, 2010)

Well, my cards aren't going to be as elaborate as some (store bought with personalized touches), but I have to stuff to put them together and will be sending them out...eventually! 

To be honest - I just addressed the thank you notes from my daughter's graduation party that was Aug 8! I promise to have these sent out BEFORE Halloween!


----------



## hallowmas (Sep 11, 2013)

this exchange is so much fun to do
creating cards or selecting cards for each hallowe'en peep
lots more hallowe'en greetings to go around and across the pond


----------



## X-Pired (Sep 26, 2013)

I agree hallowmas. It is a lot of fun! Anyone else want to join us in our evil ways?


----------



## Lady Arsenic (Sep 5, 2011)

I advertised for us on a thread someone started about being in Wales UK. They're trying to start a UK secret reaper, and I invited her to check out our card exchange thread. I'll start making my cards this week, I have an idea, but need a few prototypes. I promise cards by Halloween.


----------



## JustWhisper (Nov 16, 2008)

Lukewa, Thank you for the adorable card. It has a big pumpkin on the front and inside says "Happy Pumpkin Day". Love it.


----------



## hallowmas (Sep 11, 2013)

thank you lukewa for the hallowe'en greetings


----------



## Julianne (Jun 16, 2009)

I'm hoping to get my cards sent out soon. Just no time to make my own like I would have liked but I hope everyone enjoys them!


----------



## HallowSusieBoo (Aug 11, 2009)

*​Hallow all! I am Very LATE to the table - or should I say (mailbox?) about getting into the card exchange - but I thought I might share a virtual card message here to wish everyone a chillingly glorious Halloween! Through the years, I have saved all my previous years cards and wanted you all to know how much I would enjoy dusting them off each year and displaying on my halloween hutch... 

Well - this year - the hutch is covered with other projects so I will just enjoy my moldy but goody cards from long ago while I sit with a cup of cider and reminisce. I may have saved a few addresses so don't be surprised if you find a card or two floating your way -- and you know who you are! BOO*


----------



## frostytots (Jul 3, 2014)

Hi Everyone- is there an end date to this? I would like to join, and I am down for 10!


----------



## Halloweena (Oct 9, 2014)

Just got stamps! Mailing on Oct 1!


----------



## Spookybella977 (Jun 26, 2012)

Still working on my cards!!!


----------



## Haunted Higleys (Sep 2, 2014)

Thank you Lukewa for the wonderful card!


----------



## X-Pired (Sep 26, 2013)

frostytots said:


> Hi Everyone- is there an end date to this? I would like to join, and I am down for 10!


I sent you a pm if you want to exchange.


----------



## hallowmas (Sep 11, 2013)

just have the cards mailed by the last week of oktober except for our friends over the pond , i will send those the week before hallowe'en
can't wait to get started on creating my hallowe'en greetings


----------



## X-Pired (Sep 26, 2013)

I still need to get my cards ready. I am shooting to get them mailed out the second week in October.


----------



## Spookybella977 (Jun 26, 2012)

This is the card Kyriotes sent me! Thanks again!


----------



## Spookybella977 (Jun 26, 2012)

Thank you Lukewa!!! I love the card so much I might frame it!


----------



## hallowmas (Sep 11, 2013)

just ordered my hallowe'en stamps from zazzle


----------



## Miss Hallows Eve (Aug 2, 2015)

I am still open to adding more people if anyone would like to exchange  Just send me a PM!


----------



## lizzyborden (Sep 17, 2009)

Originally I held off exchanging this year because my daughter had heart surgery coming up. Well surgery is over and while we're still in the hospital, I'm officially joining in. I have my card idea in mind but I will probably not start on them until about a week after we get home. So if anyone wants to exchange just PM me your info. I'm going to attempt to get all cards out by the 24th.


----------



## NOWHINING (Jul 25, 2009)

BOOOO!!! Hey there stranger!!




HallowSusieBoo said:


> *​Hallow all! I am Very LATE to the table - or should I say (mailbox?) about getting into the card exchange - but I thought I might share a virtual card message here to wish everyone a chillingly glorious Halloween! Through the years, I have saved all my previous years cards and wanted you all to know how much I would enjoy dusting them off each year and displaying on my halloween hutch...
> 
> Well - this year - the hutch is covered with other projects so I will just enjoy my moldy but goody cards from long ago while I sit with a cup of cider and reminisce. I may have saved a few addresses so don't be surprised if you find a card or two floating your way -- and you know who you are! BOO*


----------



## NOWHINING (Jul 25, 2009)

Okay, DEAD PEOPLE!!!! This is your last chance to exchange addresses with me before I say I am at my limit. Coming Wed, I will be mailing off whats left of my cards. I found changes in my purses and mailed out what I had. The rest will be mailed out Wed. Thank you for reading this. 

Hi, what's up with everyone? I have been busy. Life keep getting in the way. We all know how that is.


----------



## beautifulnightmare (Oct 31, 2010)

I am working on finishing up my cards over the weekend. If anyone else would like to exchange with me I still have room for a few more! My plan is to mail them Monday!


----------



## Pumpkinqueen29 (Mar 5, 2013)

I did our cards last night. They are almost ready to go I just need stamps. Monday if I remember to get by the post office I will get those.


----------



## dee14399 (Aug 24, 2010)

I've finished about half my cards. I will be working on them more this week and should get them mailed out by the end of the week.


----------



## lizzyborden (Sep 17, 2009)

I think I've responded to all PMs but not 100% sure. So if you sent a PM and haven't heard back, feel free to message me again. 

I'm still open for more cards if any one is interested. Doctors are saying we'll likely be leaving hospital by Tuesday so I'll probably start on them by next weekend.


----------



## nicolita3 (Jul 4, 2014)

Took my stack of cards to the post office today!


----------



## X-Pired (Sep 26, 2013)

I also dropped my cards in the mail. I'm stoked!


----------



## The Red Hallows (Sep 21, 2009)

Mine will be in the mail by the end of the week.


----------



## kmeyer1313 (Jan 25, 2012)

I received cards over the weekend from moonbaby345 (love the ribbons!) & Xpired (she's so cute!). Thank you both!

I also mailed out my cards last Wednesday (I believe). I wouldv'e mentioned sooner, but I haven't been online because I was taking care of hubby. He went to work this morning & is feeling much better now. So start stalking the mailboxes........


----------



## A little bit scary (Jul 21, 2015)

Question, I am not very crafty enough to make my own cards and the ones I have been finding in store I either like the picture and not the inside or I like the inside and not the picture, so I was thinking of getting the cards where I like the picture and including a Halloween poem I wrote awhile ago, however I know not everyone is into poetry so I thought I would get some opinions on this before I do it. So what do you ghouls and gals think?


----------



## NOWHINING (Jul 25, 2009)

I think it is a lovely idea.


----------



## Halloweena (Oct 9, 2014)

Hmmm.. My cards should be arriving in mailboxes soon I think! Dropped them in the mail late Wednesday night the 30th.


----------



## Halloweena (Oct 9, 2014)

Came home to another surprise in the mail! Thank you KMeyer for the adorable postcard and decoration.


----------



## byondbzr (Sep 9, 2012)

I got the card from Kisah too, thank you!!


----------



## rachelesmith (Aug 4, 2015)

I also got the card from KMeyer! It was sooo cute! Thank you


----------



## hostesswiththemostess (Aug 16, 2012)

I got some fantastic cards in the mail today!!!
Thank you so so much kmeyer (love the decoration too!), Pumpkin215, NoWhining SilverLady & Spookyone, Rachelesmith (The pin on it is awesome!)
All of the cards are wonderful and are displayed for everyone to see!


----------



## rachelesmith (Aug 4, 2015)

I apologize ahead of time for whoever received my card without a personal message. I didn't realize it until I had sealed the envelope! It was only one of my cards and I am so embarrassed that I let that happen!


----------



## Haunted Nana (Oct 18, 2010)

kmeyer1313 said:


> I received cards over the weekend from moonbaby345 (love the ribbons!) & Xpired (she's so cute!). Thank you both!
> 
> I also mailed out my cards last Wednesday (I believe). I wouldv'e mentioned sooner, but I haven't been online because I was taking care of hubby. He went to work this morning & is feeling much better now. So start stalking the mailboxes........


I got your cute card it the mail today it was a nice surprise. Thanks Kmeye1313.


----------



## Lady Arsenic (Sep 5, 2011)

Thank you Pumpkin 215!


----------



## Lady Arsenic (Sep 5, 2011)

Thank you Kmeyer1313!'


----------



## Lady Arsenic (Sep 5, 2011)

Thank you Silver Lady & no whining!


----------



## Lady Arsenic (Sep 5, 2011)

The kitty is adorable (looks like my Pepper) the vintage card is so sweet, and the you can do it anywhere card cracked me up! Thanks for my cards, mine went out today.


----------



## Lady Arsenic (Sep 5, 2011)

Kmeyer1313, your inbox is full, & can't accept anymore PMs (your a popular girl!)


----------



## Julianne (Jun 16, 2009)

Thank you for the card Kmeyer1313!


----------



## A little bit scary (Jul 21, 2015)

OK, proceeding with it anyway, so if you don't care for it or you do - then its cool either way.


----------



## dee14399 (Aug 24, 2010)

Thanks kmeyer1313, got my first card of the season. Love it thank you!


----------



## Halloweena (Oct 9, 2014)

And another! Thank you Pumpkin215!!


----------



## AsH-1031 (Aug 28, 2012)

Got my cards mailed out yesterday and got my first one from kmeye1313 today! Thx. I apologize in advance for lack of online posts and pix since lately I am reduced to using my phone to access the forum (which by the way really sucks). Hope everyone that receives a card from me enjoys it and that the USPS doesnt eat any along the way.


----------



## JustWhisper (Nov 16, 2008)

Kisah (kmeyer), I just adore the cute postcard with the little girl holding her jack-o'lantern. The decoration included is so pretty. It looks like a lace doily. A spooky lace doily. LOL. Thank you so much.

Rachele, What a cool idea for a Halloween greeting. I really like the BOO banner. Thank you.

Pumpkin215, Thank you for the oh-so-cute card. I love the adorable little witch girl trying to decide which broom she should choose. 

I have been chugging away at my cards slowly getting them finished. I did not plan this very well. My first design was very time consuming. I do not think I would have completed 35 of them before Halloween. So I made about 17 and changed my design to what I thought would make more sense. They turned out to be quite a bit less time consuming but still very tedious. So then when I am almost finished and start thinking about mailing them I have another epiphany. I mentioned earlier I am enclosing a surprise in each card. I designed my cards specifically to showcase the surprise. However, I now believe it will cost me $2.50 to mail each card. So next year I think I am just going to mail each of you a five dollar bill with a Halloween sentiment written on it. haha. I hope to have my cards in the mail by Friday.


----------



## Halloweena (Oct 9, 2014)

Ok, I am getting a little worried now! Not sure if any of my cards have arrived to their final destination ... and they were put in the mailbox at the post office last Wednesday. Watching for updates, hoping that someone posts they received one!


----------



## im the goddess (Mar 10, 2012)

A huge thanks to kmeyer for my first card of the year. I love it.


----------



## Haunted Nana (Oct 18, 2010)

JustWhisper said:


> Kisah (kmeyer), I just adore the cute postcard with the little girl holding her jack-o'lantern. The decoration included is so pretty. It looks like a lace doily. A spooky lace doily. LOL. Thank you so much.
> 
> Rachele, What a cool idea for a Halloween greeting. I really like the BOO banner. Thank you.
> 
> ...


I'm coolwith that as long as you sign it. Bahahahaha. But seriously I know what you mean, that would be much easier.LOL


----------



## Haunted Nana (Oct 18, 2010)

Just finished my cards. Now to make the envelopes and they will be on their sppoky way.


----------



## Spookybella977 (Jun 26, 2012)

A little bit scary a poem sounds great I'm sure we will all enjoy it! 

Still trying to finish my cards! Hopefully I will be done so I can mail out this weekend!


----------



## kmeyer1313 (Jan 25, 2012)

A Little Bit Scary, I think the poem is a really cool idea! Go with your bad self! 

Lady Arsenic, thank you for the heads up about my full inbox! 

I'm glad everyone's liking their cards so far - brings my ghoulish heart joy....

Rachelesmith, thank you so much for the card/decoration! I ooohed & aaaahed when I opened it so much, hubby couldn't help but be intrigued by all the goings-on....


----------



## bethene (Feb 12, 2007)

yesterday I received the most adorable postcard from kmeyer1313, I love the vintage feel of it!!! thank you, my first one of the year!!

I am not making any again this year, with the reapers going on , and getting older , I will be sending store bought ones again,,,,


----------



## Miss Hallows Eve (Aug 2, 2015)

I received two cards already! Yay!! 

Thank-you Kmeyer1313 for the really cute vintage looking postcard and Halloween paper doiley. 

Pumpkin215 - the card is perfect with the pitbull pirate! I am owned by 3. <3 Thank-you 

My cards will be going out today ... have a couple more to finish up and then off to the post office I fly my broom


----------



## Spookybella977 (Jun 26, 2012)

Hi Everyone!

This is my list please let me know if I am missing anyone. I really don't want to but I will only be taking new requests this week...and then I have to close down the card making shop lol I need to move on to decorating and planning Halloween night! 


kmeyer1313
lizzyborden
itzpopolotl
im the goddess
Halloweeiner
bethene
Halloween creature
chelsiestein
hostesswiththemostess
Halloweena
Lady Arsenic
A little bit scary
skullie
Araniella
pumpkinqueen 29
lukewa
Stinkerbell
jacks eckstein
dee14399
pumpkin215
hallomas
Haunted Higleys
gloomycat
Candy Creature
miss hallows eve
Moonbaby
Just Whisper
byondbyzr
julianne
xlawfulevilx
beautiful nightmare
lisa48317
Haunted nana
No whining
Spiderwitch
ali October
xpired
bonilaur
tropical jewel
ash-1031
Hofly loster
the red hallows
frostytots
Spookyone


thank you!!!


----------



## Stinkerbell n Frog Prince (Sep 4, 2009)

We're back from our trip I have a couple of extra cards so if there is a last last second person who wants to exchange PM me. We should have ours out in the next day or two.... they are coming.


----------



## dee14399 (Aug 24, 2010)

Mine should be finished by Friday or Saturday, and all mailed by Monday!


----------



## Candy Creature (Aug 16, 2014)

A little bit scary said:


> Question, I am not very crafty enough to make my own cards and the ones I have been finding in store I either like the picture and not the inside or I like the inside and not the picture, so I was thinking of getting the cards where I like the picture and including a Halloween poem I wrote awhile ago, however I know not everyone is into poetry so I thought I would get some opinions on this before I do it. So what do you ghouls and gals think?


I think this is a great idea. My cards are coming from a thrift store that sells them 4 for $1. The ones that I am sending out this year are general Halloween greetings, but the ones that I bought to send out next year I will have to cut up and modify since they are either meant for a great-grandson or a significant other. So I think Frankensteining the cards by changing parts is a good idea for those of us with less artistic ability. Look forward to reading your poem.


----------



## hostesswiththemostess (Aug 16, 2012)

Just finished and mailed out the rest of the cards


----------



## lizzyborden (Sep 17, 2009)

We came home from the hospital Monday and found two cards waiting in the mailbox! Thank you so much kmeyer1313 and NOWHINING.  

I plan to start on mine over the weekend when I (hopefully) feel more rested and hubby is back to work. I still have room for more so send me a PM if you want to exchange.


----------



## X-Pired (Sep 26, 2013)

I'm not sure how I missed posting this but I did. 

A huge thank you to The Red Hallows for a very special card. It is my first of the season and I love it! I received it a couple of weeks ago and just spaced posting. I apologize.


----------



## Pumpkin215 (Jul 31, 2013)

Miss Hallows Eve said:


> I received two cards already! Yay!!
> 
> Thank-you Kmeyer1313 for the really cute vintage looking postcard and Halloween paper doiley.
> 
> ...


I'm glad that you liked it! I completely rolled the dice sending some animal cards because not everyone loves them. It sounds like this one found the right home! Happy Halloween!


----------



## moonbaby345 (Sep 14, 2010)

I received cards from kmeyer1313 and NOWHININGI love the vintage postcard and the paper decoration from Kmeyer!So cute!Also love the cool skull card from NOWHINING!I might be framing the postcard.Thanks for the great cards guys!


----------



## hallowmas (Sep 11, 2013)

ill be starting on mine as soon as my hallowe'en stamps from zazzle get here


----------



## kmeyer1313 (Jan 25, 2012)

I got cards! Thank you to Pumpkin215 (he's so adorable in his little stripes!) & Ash-1031 (I love the color scheme & the crazy little bullet points!)....it's beginning to look a lot like Halloween....cobwebs everywhere.....


----------



## X-Pired (Sep 26, 2013)

I received neat cards today from kmeyer and Lady Arsenic.

Thank you kmeyer, I love vintage Halloween and the Jack O 'Lantern die cut is great! 

Thank you Lady Arsenic. I like the ghost and all the cats. Very nice!


----------



## Haunted Nana (Oct 18, 2010)

Got a cute Card with a dog and cat with Witches hats on.LOL Thanks Pumpkin 215


----------



## dee14399 (Aug 24, 2010)

Came home today to 3 cards in my mailbox!!!

Thank you X-pired! I love the pumpkins, ITZ I love the ghost card! So cute. And AsH your skull card is awesome!
Thank you guys for filling my mailbox with cool Halloween greetings


----------



## Haunted Nana (Oct 18, 2010)

I officially have my cards finished now just to get stamps and get them mailed . So they will be on their way shortly.


----------



## hostesswiththemostess (Aug 16, 2012)

Got some great cards in the mail yesterday! Thank you so much AsH, ITZ, and X-Pired!!!


----------



## Araniella (Oct 17, 2010)

I've been getting so many great cards. I'll post my direct thank you's when I get home and can see who sent. Some have been absolutely amazing.

Half of my cards mailed today. I need stamps to get the rest out tomorrow.


----------



## Halloweena (Oct 9, 2014)

I spoke with the post office this morning. They said that since my cards were mailed in black envelopes, they would need to be hand sorted and that may be the reason they are taking so long to deliver. Over a week is unusual though especially since some were only going 1 or 2 states away. She said if there was an issue, I should have seen at least one returned to me but I have not so they are probably still en route. Hoping all 17 don't get lost in the mail since they were hand decorated and I spent a lot of time on them! Hopefully they will start arriving in mailboxes soon.... !!!


----------



## lizzyborden (Sep 17, 2009)

Planning to start on my cards this evening or in the morning. Need to check my inbox and see just how many I need to make and add a few extra for anyone still wanting to exchange. 

Decided that I needed Mod Podge for the cards and I'm about out, so just spent 10 minutes on the phone trying to "help" hubby find it in Walmart. So hoping he comes home with the right thing, but if not I'll make it work.


----------



## dee14399 (Aug 24, 2010)

how cool is it to open my mailbox to a bunch of cards, no bills or junk mail.
Just wonderful Halloween cards


----------



## Haunted Nana (Oct 18, 2010)

Got cards mailed today


----------



## hallowmas (Sep 11, 2013)

Thank you my fellow Halloween peeps for the Hallowe'en greetings


----------



## lizzyborden (Sep 17, 2009)

Hubby just brought in the mail and I got a card from nicolita3!  Thank you so much. Planning to display what I've received so far on top of my shadow box. Pictures (hopefully) coming soon.


----------



## X-Pired (Sep 26, 2013)

I received two more wonderful cards today. Thank you Miss Hallows Eve for the balloon and stickers. Very cool!
Thank you Ash-1031 for the hand made card. I love the haunted house framed and embellished on the front. Great idea!


----------



## im the goddess (Mar 10, 2012)

Hi everyone. A big thanks to Itzpopolotl, hostesswiththemostess, Nicolita3, and Kmeyer1313. I love the cards.


----------



## im the goddess (Mar 10, 2012)

I finished addressing my cards today. They will be in the mail tomorrow. I have the following people on my list. Please let me know if I missed anyone.

Skullie
kmeyer1313
ltzpopolotl
nicolita3
hostesswiththemostess
Araniella
PumpkinQueen29
Stinkerbell and Frog prince
Bethene
Haunted Higleys
hallomass
A little bit scary
halloween creature
Just Whisper
Haunted Nana
Spookybella
Candy Creature
Beautiful Nightmare


----------



## Halloweena (Oct 9, 2014)

Came home from vacation to two more Halloween cards. Thank you Hostesswiththemostess and Itz for the lovely cards! 

In other news... I really hope mine start arriving this week! If I don't see any of mine pop up in the next few posts, I'm going to send backups... But unfortunately not handmade ones like the first batch. Live and learn! Darn black envelopes.


----------



## Stinkerbell n Frog Prince (Sep 4, 2009)

I've been under the weather but Frog rose to the occasion and got our cards off the other day. We've gotten a number of cards already I plan on displaying them at the party again this year in my witch's room. Witches got greeting cards too for the holidays right. Will post of photo of all the cards I have gotten at that time.


----------



## gloomycatt (Jul 30, 2012)

Dear friends
I'll be making my cards next weekend, and to everyone who is sending one to me, I unexpectedly moved! If anyone exchanging with me hasn't addressed their envelopes already I can give you the new address. If the cards have been sent I'll hope for their safe arrival  great pictures so far, I see some lovely cards!


----------



## byondbzr (Sep 9, 2012)

Mine are addressed, will be going as soon as I can get to the post office, so sometime this week!


----------



## Itzpopolotl (Jun 10, 2013)

Here are all the cards I have received so far. Thanks everyone!


----------



## Halloweena (Oct 9, 2014)

Itzpopolotl said:


> Here are all the cards I have received so far. Thanks everyone!




Ohhhh YAY!! One of mine arrived! Hopefully the rest will follow soon!


----------



## Itzpopolotl (Jun 10, 2013)

Yea I love the card and the envelope. So creative.


----------



## Lady Arsenic (Sep 5, 2011)

Thank you hostesswiththemostess!


----------



## Lady Arsenic (Sep 5, 2011)

Thank you Itzpopolotl!


----------



## Lady Arsenic (Sep 5, 2011)

Thank you x-pired!


----------



## Lady Arsenic (Sep 5, 2011)

I agree with everyone else, getting cards in the mail is so much nicer than bills & junk mail! I'll post a group photo of all the cards when I have them all, & continue with the individual shots as well, if that's ok?


----------



## JustWhisper (Nov 16, 2008)

I received 4 wonderful cards last week. 

Hostesswiththemostess.....I love the paper you chose for the front. Orange with glittery spots. Very cheery. Inside lots of adorable little Halloween creatures. Thank you.

Itz...I had not even finished getting yours out the envelope and I was saying "I love this already". The vintage look with the dancing skeleton is beautiful. Thanks for the card.

Nicolita...Just adore the cute little ghost with the giant BOO on the front. 

hostesswiththemostess...the hitchhiking ghosts are so cool. You did a great job, including Madame Leota. 

One of you also included an adorable little notepad. Unfortunately it got mixed in with all my cards and I can't remember which it came from. Thanks so much for the nice surprise.

I finished my cards the other day and went to the post office to see how much it will cost to mail them. Halloweena...half of my card envelopes are also black. But ALL of my cards have to be hand cancelled so I hope it won't be a big problem. I hope to have them mailed by tomorrow at latest. The mail clerk said sometimes the person sorting does not see the hand cancel stamp and they end up going through the machine. I wrote HAND CANCEL in huge letters so hopefully they will see it. Regardless don't be surprised if they show up mutilated. Especially if you get one of my "coffin" cards. I hope your surprises do not get broken.


----------



## lizzyborden (Sep 17, 2009)

Got three more cards in the mail today.  Thank you hostesswiththemostess, Stinkerbelle & Frog Prince and Skullie.  Each is a work of art! Now I simply must go find the camera!


----------



## Haunted Nana (Oct 18, 2010)

I got another card in the mail today Thank you Hostesswiththemostess. Cute little hitch hiking ghosts from Haunted house and Madam Leota. I love it. It's actually fun to go to the mail box this time of year looking for something besides bills.


----------



## Miss Hallows Eve (Aug 2, 2015)

These are the cards I have received so far ..... decided to display them among my curio cabinet of oddities. Believe I like the way they look 

THANK-YOU everyone for the wonderful cards!!!!


----------



## Lady Arsenic (Sep 5, 2011)

Ok Skullie, you need to go into the card making business!


----------



## Lady Arsenic (Sep 5, 2011)

I love it! Thank you! Hope your bouncing back nicely by the way. Your cards are so unique & creative!


----------



## JustWhisper (Nov 16, 2008)

Wow skullie, I cannot wait to get my card. Awesome sauce!!!!!


----------



## Lady Arsenic (Sep 5, 2011)

Also got a great card & bookmark from Stinkerbell & Frog Prince! Love the cemetery photos, same comment as I had for Skullie, you guys need to market this stuff!


----------



## Lady Arsenic (Sep 5, 2011)

Thank you Stinkerbell & FrogPrince!


----------



## The Red Hallows (Sep 21, 2009)

I wanted to say thank you for the fabulous cards. I have one from X-pired, Itzpopolotl, Kmeyer1313, hostesswiththemostess, and Stinkerbell and Frog Prince. Oh, hostess.... anytime you want to come vacuum, I'm ready for you. I getting ready to string them up. Love them all and thank you for sending some Halloween cheer my way.


----------



## A little bit scary (Jul 21, 2015)

Shout out to Kmeyer1313, hostesswiththemostess and nicolita3 (I may have spelled the last one wrong, if I did I do apologize, it has been a long week of finals).


----------



## X-Pired (Sep 26, 2013)

Miss Hallows Eve said:


> View attachment 262633
> View attachment 262634
> View attachment 262635
> View attachment 262637
> ...


Really cool display!


----------



## moony_1 (Sep 25, 2009)

Mine were late going out this year. But they have all been delivered! Sorry for the delay. And they aren't as creative as last year either. I just didn't have it in me. The surgery has been a pain in my rear end. (ok...technically a pain in my foot but it has really thrown my life off kilter.) so my apologies for the late cards. Just wanted to pop in here to say they are all on their way! (and delivered by my six year old son and his little girlfriend haha...my husband picked them up from dance class so they were in dance gear and they handed the cards to the post office xperk and proudly proclaimed "please can we send these cards to America?" haha I would have loved to have been there for that! Hoping everyone is having a good time leading up to halloween! &#55356;&#57219; hoping to pop on here a bit more now. Xoxoxo


----------



## Stinkerbell n Frog Prince (Sep 4, 2009)

Wanted to send a thanks for the cards I've already gotten from
Kmeyer1313, Itzpopolot, Halloweena, Lukewa, nicolita3, Hostesswiththemostess, Lady Arsenic, Haunted Nana, Pumpkin215, X-Pired

I'm happy to hear mine are starting to arrive. I hope everyone is enjoying them... the photos are from a couple of Family cemeteries... The Miller family we happen upon by pure accident while camping in Eastern Washington and were amazed it survived the wild fires last year.. the St Pk just a mile or so way didn't fair as well. I'm hoping it survived the fires from this summer. Took a little researching to learn it's name. The Logan Family Cemetery was a planned for search while camping on the Oregon coast. I was happy to find these 2 small well kept and visibly loved family plots. Family plots seem to be harder and harder to find. So many are lost to time and memory or worse gobbled up by land developers who just bulldoze and build right over them. My soapbox... there is one Cemetery... Comet Lodge in Seattle. From what I've read it was a fair sized place.... only about a city block is left and only a handful of stones at best. Bases of many more stones are just heaped up under a large tree and the actual tombstones I assume stolen. Years ago the land was foreclosed on my the City and houses were allowed to be built over most of the Cemetery. Seattle has refused to recognize this land as a Cemetery even though various workers have been digging up remains all over the area. So Sad. Our local Pioneer Cemetery while still recognized as a Cemetery was not suppose to have many remains left in it. The water table was very high and freshly dug graves had to be bailed out before use so it was abandoned in the early 1900's. When the RR came in and excavated part of the cemetery ground 20 or so bodies were moved to a nearby cemetery. Records of who was where were all lost in a fire. For decades the cemetery was abandoned, unkept and vandalized. When it was donated to the historical society in recent years Boy Scouts, Rotary club and American legion groups cleaned it up and paid for a ground survey. It had long been assumed only 11 persons still rested in the Cemetery only 2 with unreadable stones to mark where they lay... imagine the amazement when over 44 unmarked graves were found. Ok climbing off my soapbox now...


----------



## nicolita3 (Jul 4, 2014)

These are the cards I have received so far. Thank you everyone I love them all! Even my husband is getting into seeing them all.


----------



## Haunted Nana (Oct 18, 2010)

Stinkerbell n Frog Prince said:


> Wanted to send a thanks for the cards I've already gotten from
> Kmeyer1313, Itzpopolot, Halloweena, Lukewa, nicolita3, Hostesswiththemostess, Lady Arsenic, Haunted Nana, Pumpkin215, X-Pired
> 
> I'm happy to hear mine are starting to arrive. I hope everyone is enjoying them... the photos are from a couple of Family cemeteries... The Miller family we happen upon by pure accident while camping in Eastern Washington and were amazed it survived the wild fires last year.. the St Pk just a mile or so way didn't fair as well. I'm hoping it survived the fires from this summer. Took a little researching to learn it's name. The Logan Family Cemetery was a planned for search while camping on the Oregon coast. I was happy to find these 2 small well kept and visibly loved family plots. Family plots seem to be harder and harder to find. So many are lost to time and memory or worse gobbled up by land developers who just bulldoze and build right over them. My soapbox... there is one Cemetery... Comet Lodge in Seattle. From what I've read it was a fair sized place.... only about a city block is left and only a handful of stones at best. Bases of many more stones are just heaped up under a large tree and the actual tombstones I assume stolen. Years ago the land was foreclosed on my the City and houses were allowed to be built over most of the Cemetery. Seattle has refused to recognize this land as a Cemetery even though various workers have been digging up remains all over the area. So Sad. Our local Pioneer Cemetery while still recognized as a Cemetery was not suppose to have many remains left in it. The water table was very high and freshly dug graves had to be bailed out before use so it was abandoned in the early 1900's. When the RR came in and excavated part of the cemetery ground 20 or so bodies were moved to a nearby cemetery. Records of who was where were all lost in a fire. For decades the cemetery was abandoned, unkept and vandalized. When it was donated to the historical society in recent years Boy Scouts, Rotary club and American legion groups cleaned it up and paid for a ground survey. It had long been assumed only 11 persons still rested in the Cemetery only 2 with unreadable stones to mark where they lay... imagine the amazement when over 44 unmarked graves were found. Ok climbing off my soapbox now...


I got your card today love the old pictures cemetarys and the cute book marker. Thanks you so much.


----------



## X-Pired (Sep 26, 2013)

I received four more wonderful cards. Thank you to Itzpopolotl, beautifulnightmare, hostesswiththemostess, and Stinkerbell and Frog Prince. 

Itzpopolotl, the skeleton is great. I love the broom inside.

Stinkerbell and Frog Prince, the two photos are wonderful, I collect cemetery pictures and will add these to my collection. The book mark is already being used.

beautifulnightmare, fantastic creative card! The changing portrait is a nice touch.

hostesswiththemostess, I love the hitchhikers. The verse is really cool.


----------



## lizzyborden (Sep 17, 2009)

Mental note to self: 

1. Try just doing one card first too see if it turns out the way you expect it to!

2. Make sure you have a dedicated area to work and that all business related paperwork is out of the way!

My cards are based on something I saw on pinterest. I immediately thought "wow, I could use that idea for my cards!" Because of the material I'm using for the background, I thought adding a layer of Mod Podge would keep it from discoloring. Well, immediately after brushing it on the background began to wrinkle badly so I grabbed the card and headed off to find my hair dryer. Aah! A sigh of relief as I was able to work out most of the wrinkles while the card was drying. So I thought that I would do six cards at a time, brushing on the Mod Podge and then "helping" them dry. That worked well until card #4 stuck to card #3. I quickly grabbed it and in the process knocked the Mod Podge over on the table. In the rush to get it picked up, I managed to lose my grip on it and in the floor it went. My daughter, who was all smiles at mommy's antics, then spit up all over herself. So in record time, I set the bottle upright, wiped the mess off of my daughter, wiped the puddle on the table that was getting extremely close to the tax reports I just filed and cleaned the mess off the floor. Whew!

I ended up losing about half of the Mod Podge and just realized that I have it in my hair too.  I'm not giving up yet! I have seven cards ready for the next step and just going to take a break to get the baby and myself cleaned up. I'm glad the final step just involves some cutting and a glue stick though.  I will get them out on Saturday!


----------



## kmeyer1313 (Jan 25, 2012)

I'm sorry that these thanks are going out late - it's been a crazy few days......

Stinkerbell & Frog Prince - I'm always awed by y'all's pics, but to see those well-kept family plots - wow! This makes me really want to see the family plots near where my mother lives up in SC to see if they're as well kept up....and the bookmark is adorable!

Julianne - you look like you're having such a blast! That pic must've been so much fun to set up.....& the costume is awesome!

Halloweena - I got your card! & I love the paint & glitter effect - just wow.....

Itz - This cute little skeleton made me chuckle, & I love the little witch hat inside.

hostesswiththemostess - OMG Haunted Mansion! *squee*

Lady Arsenic - Love his little eyes looking at me - gave me a start when I opened the card! lol

Miss Hallows Eve - I love the design & colors of this card - so cool.....

nicolita3 - I love this art - they have a Tim Burton's relatives kind-of look to them...and so sweet...

Always Wicked - The joke reminds me of my childhood, as I had a huge collection of corny-scary jokes for Halloween, so thank you for the memory....

I also received a cute little notepad in a card, and a balloon & skeleton in another card, but hubby helped me open cards, so he doesn't remember which cards he pulled them out of. Please let me know which one of you boils & ghouls I can thank for those as well!

I actually had to tinker with the way I displayed my cards this year - some I have on my china hutch, and some I have on a mirror wall in my house. I'm not thrilled about the layout, as I wanted them all together, but it'll do for this year. I like seeing how some of y'all display your cards, though - gives me ideas for next year!


----------



## moonbaby345 (Sep 14, 2010)

Thank you so much for the wonderful card Skullie!It's AMAZING!You always send out such great cards every year.I'm glad I was able to exchange with you!I appreciate all the hard work that went into making these cards.You really are talented.


----------



## lisa48317 (Jul 23, 2010)

I sent out half of my cards today and need to get stamps for the rest  

I second that about Skullie's card - awesome! 

Sorry I'm at work and don't remember who else I've gotten them from so far.... but THANKS!


----------



## beautifulnightmare (Oct 31, 2010)

Most of my cards returned to me for insufficient postage. So I'll remedy that tomorrow and get them on their way to y'all!


----------



## Skullie (Apr 22, 2008)

I must apologize for my lateness as well, I am finally off all medication and hope to be able to walk normally from now on. Why in God name did I wait two years before replacing the old hip replacement. All the pain I could have saved myself. Oh well all the card have really lifted my spirits. Thanks to everyone below and anyone who has recently sent some out.
Kmeyer 1313

Itzpopolotl

Imthe goddess
Hostesswith the mostess
Halloweena
nicolita3
Stinkerbellnfrogprince
Jackseckstein

Pumpkin 215
Lukewa
Ladyarsenic


----------



## JustWhisper (Nov 16, 2008)

Yesterday I received an awesome card from Halloweena. The black spider on the gold background..*.beautiful*. The simplicity of the design makes it incredibly impressive. Thank you so much.

Skullie and EZ....another brilliant design. Your cards are always so much fun. I know it had to have taken many hours to create each of those cards. My daughter and I were looking at every detail pointing out all the little pieces you had to cut out and glue together. The little bag of candy corns was my favorite detail. Thank you for the card and for the hard work you put into creating it.

And the most adorable card I got today was from imthegodess!!!! Every time I read it I start laughing again. First of all, I LOVE cats. So I get this hilarious card with a cat dressed in a mouse costume. It says "This is my costume? Really? Someone's going to die tonight." I wish you could see the look on the cat's face. Thank you so much.

My cards went to the PO yesterday. I am hoping they will start arriving at your homes by Monday. But since they are hand cancel it may take longer. 

I mentioned my cards have a surprise in them. Several of my cards are going to a family or a couple, etc. I was only able to put one surprise in my card so you will have to share. Sorry.

Lizzy, I am sorry you were having such a hard time but your story was hilarious. I hope all is now under control and you didn't end up doing something like gluing the baby to the table and glittering your cat. LOL.


----------



## dee14399 (Aug 24, 2010)

All my cards have gone out and should be arriving shortly!


----------



## hallowmas (Sep 11, 2013)

mine are done and will be mailed out the last week of ocktober
a huge thank you to all my fellow hallowe'en peeps!
each and every card brings a smile, its really awesome that we can share our hallowe'en greetings with fellow hallowe'en lovers that we have never met,
thank you all for the very crafty and thoughtful hallowe'en greetings


----------



## im the goddess (Mar 10, 2012)

Yay, I see my cards are beginning to arrive.Just Whisper, that card was too funny. I love cats too.

I want to say a big thank you to Haunted Nana, Skullie, and StinkerBell & Frog Prince for the wonderful hand made cards. Stinkerbell, cool story and background on the cemeteries. We have tow old cemeteries here. One is the pioneer cemetery, and it has a river running right next to it, but it lost its water rights years ago, and all the grass, trees, and bushes have mostly died. It is really sad. It's were the whos who of Denver pioneers where buried. We have another one that is really old but newer than the other that is beautiful. http://fairmount-cemetery.com/ In case anyone is interested, http://friendsofriversidecemetery.org


----------



## Haunted Nana (Oct 18, 2010)

I got 3 cute cards today
1 from itzpopolotl withh a cute skelly on the front and a little witches broom on the inside.
1 from Imthe goddess with a pretty litte blue eyed owl, spider and butterfly
1 from Miss Hallows Eve with little dog dressed in cheese cloth like a ghost he is adorable. I also had a sparkly Skeleton head, Pumpkin and Bat and some stickers in it. Thegrand kids will without a doubt put those to use.LOL
Thanks to all of you I love them all


----------



## lizzyborden (Sep 17, 2009)

My cards will not be going out until Monday now. Spent yesterday with my mom and today is MIL's birthday and I know I won't have then addressed and in the mailbox on time. Also I was told last evening by two different that my former MIL's house burnt down and that she and her fiance managed to escape without injury. Updating to say that although the rumor was that it was her house, it was actually her next door neighbor's (who is a super sweet lady). This is one example of why I refuse to join facebook--too many people posting things without checking the accuracy of their posts.  Now, back to my cards.


----------



## Candy Creature (Aug 16, 2014)

I have been staying away from this thread in large part since I prefer to see to see the cards first in my mailbox instead of pictured on the thread, so I am behind in my acknowledgments. (Please don't misunderstand, I am very happy that everyone does post pictures of cards received.) 

kmeyer1313: Love the vintage design of your greeting. Bobbing for apples on a string is harder than it looks. I am going to frame the lacy doily. 
Julianne: That is a fabulous picture! You look great and I have no idea how you managed to get you pet to pose so nicely for you...you must have cast a spell.
Lady Arsenic: What great creativity in making your card. I had never thought about creating the card itself in the manner you chose. Love the purple and the ghosts. 
X-Pired: Love the smiling jack-o-lantern and cute little mouse. Such a nice sentiment to the greeting. 
Jack'sEckstein: I love that stamp, so elegant. I have been really liking ravens recently. Also really like your Barnum & Bailey clown stamp which seems appropriate for Halloween.
beautifulnightmare: Love the dimensional stickers, especially the one with the 2 black pumpkins. You did a great design.
Imthegoddess: Love the zombie card warning to guard my brain. You found such cute stickers too. Every time I looked for stickers this year the selection was poor.
Stinkerbell & Frog Prince: I always look forward to seeing your photo artwork and appreciate that you include the location information too. Thanks also for the ghost bookmark which will come in handy. I was surprised that the graves looked so fresh on the cover photo. You did inspire me to take pictures at our local oldest cemetery.
Pumpkin215: Nothing says Halloween like black cats. I really got a chuckle out of the "This IS my Happy Halloween face" message. Also really liked the envelope with the orange bats on it.
hostesswiththemostess: Love the hitchhiking ghosts. Brings back fond memories of being six years old and going to Disneyland for the first time.
Itzpopolotl: The dancing skeleton is so much fun. Love it.
Skullie & EZ: Oh my gosh I am just flabbergasted at the amount of work you put into your cards. Wow! Amazing design. Sorry you had to spend so much on postage.
Miss Hallows Eve: What a funny card! Poor Humpty Pumpky.
Haunted Nana: Love the design of your dimensional handmade card. Very professional looking.

Thank you everyone. It is so much fun to receive cards in the mail. Now that I have thanked everyone, I can finally take these cards out of my car and decorate with them.


----------



## im the goddess (Mar 10, 2012)

Candy Creature, all my cards this year are different, so no fun would be spoiled. I found the stickers at Target. I too love to get the cards in the mail.


----------



## hallowmas (Sep 11, 2013)

the witching hour is almost upon us
as we all celebrate samhain
merry hallowe'en


----------



## Haunted Nana (Oct 18, 2010)

Tropical Jewel and Shadow Soldier That little box filled with spookie little things was so adorable It immdeiately went into my witches cabinet. You by far out did anything I have ever received. AWESOME and the granddaughters bot yelled I want It I said sorry no dice chickies that all mine and will be displayed every year. Oh did I say I LOVE IT!?!?!? that's an understatement.LOL


----------



## Stinkerbell n Frog Prince (Sep 4, 2009)

A few more thanks to send out for the recently recieved cards. Im the goddess, Dee14399, Skullie and EZ Zettle.


----------



## kmeyer1313 (Jan 25, 2012)

Some more thanks to send out - y'all really just blow me away with the creativity....

JacksEckstein - I'm loving the stampwork! I just started to experiment with stamping this year, so how they can work like yours gives me inspiration...

Imthegoddess - LOL! Too funny - love it!

Pumpkinqueen29 & Pumpkinking30 - Love the skelelton - he's so cool dancing his little jig!

Skullie & EZ - I'm always amazed at your creations, and this year is no exception - all the little detailing never ceases to blow my mind! I hope your recoup from your hip replacement goes well....with no bumps in progress.

If someone hasn't received their card from me and we had exchanged addresses, please let me know - I sent them all out at once, so everybody should have theirs by now (even my neighbors to the north, I would think). I don't want anybody to feel they missed out because of a postal error....


----------



## Lady Arsenic (Sep 5, 2011)

I got some great cards this week! Tropical jewel & Shadow soldier:
Love the candy!


----------



## Lady Arsenic (Sep 5, 2011)

And this handsome guy turns into a zombified version of himself! Thanks Araniella!


----------



## Lady Arsenic (Sep 5, 2011)

Lizzy your story made me laugh. I also hope you don't glue the baby to the table! A mothers work is never done, or properly appreciated, as I am always reminded by my own mother. Enjoy the crazy times, the memories make you laugh when you get older!


----------



## lizzyborden (Sep 17, 2009)

JustWhisper said:


> Lizzy, I am sorry you were having such a hard time but your story was hilarious. I hope all is now under control and you didn't end up doing something like gluing the baby to the table and glittering your cat. LOL.





Lady Arsenic said:


> Lizzy your story made me laugh. I also hope you don't glue the baby to the table! A mothers work is never done, or properly appreciated, as I am always reminded by my own mother. Enjoy the crazy times, the memories make you laugh when you get older!


I had to laugh too, but only after it was all over.  Baby was out of range and my cat now lives outside, so he's safe at the moment. My first after-Halloween project is making a dedicated work are in my utility room where there's also room for a play area too.  I feel so lucky that I've been able to stay at home with her so far. 

I spent last evening arranging cards and taking pictures of what I've received so far. Beautiful nightmare's card arrived over the weekend and the baby loves the feel of the stickers.  Mine are finally ready to go and should go in the mail today.


----------



## TropicalJewel (Aug 28, 2005)

Thank you for the cards received . . . Lady Arsenic, kmeyer1313, Itzpopolotl, Hostesswiththemostess, Haunted Nana, X-Pired, NOWHINING and Silver Lady, and Skullie and EZ Zettle. These fabulously fun and creative cards are up over my desk at work for me to admire and share with my lab mates. Seriously guys/gals, thank you so much for sharing with me again this year. I so enjoy having this creative outlet to send cards to like minded Halloween folks! 

I am trying to build and create costumes for me and my nephew, for trick or treating this year since it is my second Halloween with him. And since he is 9 and still all gung-ho about trick or treating and I don't know when he next opportunity will come around, I gotta make these costumes happen.  A definite first for me to create costumes like this. So as usual this time of year, time is flying! My cards are still in production but I am sending them out as I complete them.


----------



## JustWhisper (Nov 16, 2008)

I hit the jackpot today. Five awesome cards!!!

A little bit scary.... Thank you for the great card with the very cool haunted house and bats on the front. After reading the poem I think you need to change your name... A little bit creepy. LOL.

Beautifulnightmare... i wanted to clean my house today but I can't stop squooshing the puffy stickers. What an adorable card with the zig-zaggy colorful paper. You did a great job! Thank you.

Dee14399... Wow, you really got creative. I love the graphics and the colors you chose for the background. The witch's legs are so cool. Thanks for the card.

Jackseckstein... Thank you bunches. Did you make your card yourself? It totally kicks @$$. I love the graphic on the front; the skull and raven. 

And the key to my heart.....KITTENS, CATS, KITTIES, PUTTY TATS, MEOW MEOWS. 
Pumpkinking and pumpkinqueen......awwwwwwwww.....I love the little kitten with the punkins. Thank you thank you.

I hope some of my cards will start arriving today. But I know it may be tomorrow or Wed since they had to be hand cancelled.


----------



## Haunted Nana (Oct 18, 2010)

lizzyborden said:


> Mental note to self:
> 
> 1. Try just doing one card first too see if it turns out the way you expect it to!
> 
> ...


Oh Wow sorry about your frusteration but when you go back and think about this and re read your postI think you will laugh. Hope things go smoothly from here on, and Enjoy the rest of the Holiday.

Oh wow


----------



## Haunted Nana (Oct 18, 2010)

I go 2 more cards today
1 from Beautifulnightmare with cute puffy stickers on the front
1 from Araniella with a cute little lenticular on the front with sparkly bats. My grandaughter said ohhhhhhhhhhhhh I want that picture. I said you touch my card you will be the next Holloween prop.LOL She knew I was kidding kind of. LOL No touching my cards. I stiall have them all from every year.

Thanks to both of you and everyone else I have gotten them from so far


----------



## im the goddess (Mar 10, 2012)

Just whisper, your card arrived yesterday, and wow. I also received cards from beautiful nightmare. I love the faces and the cat. Araniella sent an adorable spider card. A little bit scary sent one with a lovely little poem, and pumpkin king 30 and pumpkin queen 29 sent one with a dancing skeleton. Thank you all. It made my day. I'll post photos tonight.

lori


----------



## Araniella (Oct 17, 2010)

Awww that's cute. 

Glad to know I'm not the only one that saves the cards from year to year. Each year is in a zip loc bag with my list of names/addresses for that year. It's fun going back and seeing the cards.

I received 5 or 6 cards yesterday. I'll take a pic tonight to of all that I've received so far. I love them all and look forward to getting the mail for more.





Haunted Nana said:


> I go 2 more cards today
> 1 from Beautifulnightmare with cute puffy stickers on the front
> 1 from Araniella with a cute little lenticular on the front with sparkly bats. My grandaughter said ohhhhhhhhhhhhh I want that picture. I said you touch my card you will be the next Holloween prop.LOL She knew I was kidding kind of. LOL No touching my cards. I stiall have them all from every year.
> 
> Thanks to both of you and everyone else I have gotten them from so far


----------



## A little bit scary (Jul 21, 2015)

JustWhisper said:


> I hit the jackpot today. Five awesome cards!!!
> 
> A little bit scary.... Thank you for the great card with the very cool haunted house and bats on the front. After reading the poem I think you need to change your name... A little bit creepy. LOL.
> 
> ...


Why thank you, JustWhisper. I was a little nervous sending it out, as I did not want anyone to possibly be offended at anything. And then the boy reminded me that it was a Halloween poem for Halloween people on a Halloween forum, so at his urging I sent them. I am super happy you liked it.


----------



## JustWhisper (Nov 16, 2008)

More treats in my mail today!!!!

Another adorable cat, this one riding a broom. It is so cute with a sweet message inside. Thank you HAUNTED HIGLEYS for this fun Halloween greeting!

Candy Creature, your card is so cool. I was tickled to death with the funny ghoulish picnic. And I love the print itself, with the rather faded evening sun and the way the characters were drawn. Thank you for the wonderful card.

Here are my cards so far.


----------



## Candy Creature (Aug 16, 2014)

Candy Creature said:


> I have been staying away from this thread in large part since I prefer to see to see the cards first in my mailbox instead of pictured on the thread, so I am behind in my acknowledgments. (Please don't misunderstand, I am very happy that everyone does post pictures of cards received.)
> 
> kmeyer1313: Love the vintage design of your greeting. Bobbing for apples on a string is harder than it looks. I am going to frame the lacy doily.
> Julianne: That is a fabulous picture! You look great and I have no idea how you managed to get you pet to pose so nicely for you...you must have cast a spell.
> ...


Received a big batch of cards yesterday and two more today. I'm adding to my other post so that I can keep count of what I have received so that I can know how many more will be coming.

Araniella: Love the changing photo. I don't know where everyone finds such neat things to use on their cards.
moony_1: The kitty with the frog on its head is just so stinking cute. Adore the design of your card and like the "hallmark" kitty on the back side. I was hoping the postmark would show how long it took to get from Canada so that I could judge how long it would take for my card to reach you, but no such luck.
Haunted Higleys: Another beautiful handmade card. Thank you for the good wishes. You have such pretty handwriting. Mine is atrocious.
Lisa 48317: Cats, pumpkins, and ghosts...who could ask for more. The sticker on the envelope really coordinated well.
A little bit scary: Don't know why you were nervous, your poem is great and I love the haunted house on the front.
Pumpkinking30 & Pumpkinqueen29: Hope your Halloween is purr-r-fect too. Cute picture.
Dee14399: Everytime that card with the raven made an appearance in Reaper gifts, I thought 'I really like that card.' Now I have one of my very own.
SpiderWitch: The whiskers are so clever on the kitties. I fell in love with your card the instant I opened it. 

I can't even choose what my favorite card that I have received is because I love them all. It would be like trying to pick what child you love best. They are all so unique.


----------



## HoflyLoster (May 12, 2009)

My cards should be arriving to your doorsteps early next week!


----------



## Haunted Nana (Oct 18, 2010)

Once again 3 is my lucky number of the day. I Love it
1 from candy Creature with a shiny si;ver dancing Skeleton with pretty purple stars lightening ans swirls on it.
1 from Spider Witch totally hand made with 3 cute pumpkins sparkly Spooky ans stamped Spider & web and 2 pumpkins on the inside So dang cute.
1 from Dee 14399 with my favorite Cricut cuts Witch Hat Spider moon & Bat onn striped papers very cute.
Great job and Thanks everyone. I love them all


----------



## Halloweeeiner (Sep 20, 2007)

sending all cards out tomm!!


----------



## kmeyer1313 (Jan 25, 2012)

Haunted Nana & Araniella, I save my cards as well - I decorate with some of them & frame others - they're just too pretty to throw away, y'know?

I got more cards in the mail the past couple of days - thank you to all who've sent them!

Haunted Higleys - What an elegant cover - & I love the message inside!

Spider Witch - I think the foldout design is so cool - & the sparkly ghost is so cute!

A Little Bit Scary - I don't know why you were so worried - I think it's a wonderful poem! 

Candy Creature - I SO wish I was a part of that picnic!

beautifulnightmare - A couple of my stickers cracked in shipping, but I think the design is really cool, and I like the surviving stickers!

lisa48317 - I love the designs on the front - & the green cat inside!

Haunted Nana - OMG spiders! Lol so cool - I really dig the paper effects!

Dee14399 - The bat is adorable - even though one of my cats got hold of him & took a nibble, it's still very much intact! 

JustWhisper - Oh wow - it's gorgeous! You're so freakin' talented! And thank you for the gift attached!


----------



## gloomycatt (Jul 30, 2012)

I started mailing cards today! Hopefully some of you will get them by the weekend, the rest next week! I've gotten some wonderful cards this week, will post and thank later this week


----------



## Itzpopolotl (Jun 10, 2013)

Here is a picture of some more of the lovely and amazing cards I have gotten so far. Thank you everyone. !


----------



## Lady Arsenic (Sep 5, 2011)

So many great cards arrived this week!
Thank you Just Whisper! The kitty medallion is a necklace! What an awesome surprise, can't wait to wear it


----------



## Lady Arsenic (Sep 5, 2011)

Thanks Dee14399


----------



## Lady Arsenic (Sep 5, 2011)

Thank you Pumkinking30 & Pumkin queen29, love the pretty kitty!


----------



## Lady Arsenic (Sep 5, 2011)

Thanks Mooney!


----------



## Lady Arsenic (Sep 5, 2011)

Love the ghost stamps Beautiful Nightmare, thank you!


----------



## Lady Arsenic (Sep 5, 2011)

I love the bright orange color Haunted Higleys, thank you! It also has an embossed spider web which goes with my theme this year.


----------



## Lady Arsenic (Sep 5, 2011)

They're all perfect! I'll have to step up my game next year. Everyone is doing bookmarks, notepads, now jewelry. ..? It's so cool. Thanks again!


----------



## lizzyborden (Sep 17, 2009)

Stopping in for a few minutes to say that I've been in panic mode since Monday because my cards disappeared.  Cards have just been found (I stuck them in the pocket on my mom's seat) and I doubt she'll have time to get them to the PO after work, so they'll definitely be mailed by tomorrow. I've also had a very special uncle pass away so it may be a few days before I get my pictures up. Received three more cards on Monday from Just Whisper, Araniella and Candy Creature!


----------



## Stinkerbell n Frog Prince (Sep 4, 2009)

Yess more cards to give thanks for... It's not been a very good week. Last week the well went nearly dry... life is so hard when the water isn't flowing. Misplaced my car keys, wallet and phone went into panic mode Tuesday cause the last time I recall having them was Friday when I took a couple of loads of laundry to my son's to do and take a much needed shower... We believe the dog is finally getting better... turned out she has a drug resistant infection they found only 4 drugs it reacted to, 3 injectable and not a possibility the last was very very pricey... for a pet medication. We are now on our 3 week of medication and doc says she's getting better. So thank you thank you for the little rays of sunshine your cards are giving me. 

Spiderwitch, Haunted Higleys, Pumpkinkqueen29 & Pumpkinking30, Candy Creature, Just Whisper, moony_1, Beautifulnightmare, Red Hallows, Just Whisper, A little bit scary. I plan on displaying all the cards I have received at our Halloween potluck I'll take photos of the cards then and post them.


----------



## JustWhisper (Nov 16, 2008)

Yay, I am special...I got thanked twice. Lol

Lizzy, I am really sorry and sad to know your uncle died. I hope you and your family will heal quickly. Hugs. I am also glad you found your cards. I can imagine your panic.

Stinkerbell and frog prince... I hope you get some much needed rain soon. I hope your personal items didn't get found in the washing machine. Poor doggy. I am so hoping for a quick and complete recovery. Hugs to you also.


----------



## nicolita3 (Jul 4, 2014)

Omg justwhisper, I love the coffin card and necklace!


----------



## bethene (Feb 12, 2007)

I have received so many wonderful cards, so sorry I have not thanked all personally, I will get to it, but wanted all to know how much they are appreciated, I have been down and they make me feel better...

I mailed half my cards and the others will get done by the week end..


----------



## Haunted Nana (Oct 18, 2010)

lizzyborden said:


> Stopping in for a few minutes to say that I've been in panic mode since Monday because my cards disappeared.  Cards have just been found (I stuck them in the pocket on my mom's seat) and I doubt she'll have time to get them to the PO after work, so they'll definitely be mailed by tomorrow. I've also had a very special uncle pass away so it may be a few days before I get my pictures up. Received three more cards on Monday from Just Whisper, Araniella and Candy Creature!


So sorry for your loss. Hope your many memories will comfort you . You have a special spirit watching over you.


----------



## Haunted Nana (Oct 18, 2010)

I got 1 card today from the Haunted Higleys. Thank you for the cute card.


----------



## Halloweena (Oct 9, 2014)

I have received at least 5 or 6 more cards over the past week - apologies i have not posted with pics or individual thank yous. It has been a heck of a week. But it has been so great getting everyone's cards in the mail. 

I can't believe we are already at T-minus 10 days until halloween ... This year didn't quite "happen" like it usually does... Still have unpacked halloween bins and house is barely decorated.. Just too much going on both good and bad...But getting everyone's cards has really helped keep up the halloween spirit, just in a different way from my usual decorating and halloween-ing, so thank you to all.


----------



## Lady Arsenic (Sep 5, 2011)

Thank you CandyCreature! I love purple, very cool card


----------



## AsH-1031 (Aug 28, 2012)

Just wanted to say a quick thank you for all the wonderful Halloween cards I've received this year: hostesswiththemostess, kmeyer1313, The Haunted Higleys, Dee14399, Itzpopolot, x-pired, and beautifulnightmare. 

Because of my lack of a working computer, I haven't been online and active on the forum like I usually am. I will try to get some pictures up of these beautiful cards though. Also if for some reason you were supposed to get a card from me and haven't yet please let me know via a private message. I sent everyones at the same time so all should have arrived well before now if they were going to. I will be happy to remake a card if for some reason one got lost along the way. 

Happy Halloween wishes to everyone!
- AsH-1031


----------



## Stinkerbell n Frog Prince (Sep 4, 2009)

JustWhisper said:


> Stinkerbell and frog prince... I hope you get some much needed rain soon. I hope your personal items didn't get found in the washing machine. Poor doggy. I am so hoping for a quick and complete recovery. Hugs to you also.


Had a little rain over the weekend and fence sitting on hoping it does more because this weekend we are setting up for the Potluck gathering and plan on doing a mini haunt outside the venue.... it can rain once it's up but setting it up in the rain won't be fun. Personal items were located deep in the shadows on the floor behind a couple of Halloween crates cued up to head to the venue. Wasn't until I started to physically moving things I was able to see them peeking out. We're all hoping for the best for Lucy (our dog) she's been fighting this urinary track infection since spring this has been the closest we've gotten to the doc saying all clear. I don't want to think about what's next if this last drug doesn't work.. we'll have reached the end of the drug line. 

Sat catching a little TV last night and strung what cards I have gotten so far together to display on my witch's shelves at the venue. Will take photos of them to post.


----------



## Itzpopolotl (Jun 10, 2013)

Stinkerbell n Frog Prince said:


> Had a little rain over the weekend and fence sitting on hoping it does more because this weekend we are setting up for the Potluck gathering and plan on doing a mini haunt outside the venue.... it can rain once it's up but setting it up in the rain won't be fun. Personal items were located deep in the shadows on the floor behind a couple of Halloween crates cued up to head to the venue. Wasn't until I started to physically moving things I was able to see them peeking out. We're all hoping for the best for Lucy (our dog) she's been fighting this urinary track infection since spring this has been the closest we've gotten to the doc saying all clear. I don't want to think about what's next if this last drug doesn't work.. we'll have reached the end of the drug line.
> 
> Sat catching a little TV last night and strung what cards I have gotten so far together to display on my witch's shelves at the venue. Will take photos of them to post.


I hope you dog feels better. My sisters cat went through 2 rounds of antibiotics for a uti and shortly after finishing his last round of antibiotics we took him to the vet to find the poor 10 pound kitty had a bladder the size of a grapefruit.  He had to take more meds and my sister had to make sure he used the box regularly. Keeping my fingers crossed this round works for you!


----------



## im the goddess (Mar 10, 2012)

Here are the photos I promised, and a big thank you to Beautiful Nightmare, A little bit scarey Just whisper, the haunted Higleys, PumpkinKing30 and PumpkinQueen29, Araniella, Candy Creature. I love all the cards.


----------



## kmeyer1313 (Jan 25, 2012)

Stinkerbell n Frog Prince & lizzyborden, please know that y'all are in my thoughts.....


----------



## im the goddess (Mar 10, 2012)

Spookybella977, thank you for the wonderful card.


----------



## Haunted Nana (Oct 18, 2010)

I got 2 cards today 
1 from Spooky Bella with a witch. I love Witches
1 From Bethane thats a little Batty More Like a lot Batty.LOL
Thanks to both of you Ghouls


----------



## hallowmas (Sep 11, 2013)

mine all went out today!
thank you all for your wonderful hallowe'en greetings


----------



## Lady Arsenic (Sep 5, 2011)

Thank you Spookybella977! It's great! Very original design!


----------



## lizzyborden (Sep 17, 2009)

Thank you to Spookybella977 and Itzpopolotl for the wonderful cards! When hubby brought the mail in yesterday I was amazed that I had four cards until I realized that two were birthday cards. I think that's the first time I've ever been disappointed to get a birthday card.  My cards should be arriving soon but in the meantime, the baby and I are off to celebrate!

Also wanted to thank everyone for their kind words concerning the loss of my uncle. We had another death the day after so it's been rough. My uncle lived a year longer than the doctors had predicted and he told me several times that he had lived a good life and was ready to go. The other was my husband's former boss who ironically my grandma helped raise until he was five. His only fault was that he was too generous. He refused to close the doors of his business when he should have because he honestly cared about his employees. He had retired and was finally enjoying life when he died suddenly.


----------



## bethene (Feb 12, 2007)

so sorry lizzy, how hard...


----------



## bethene (Feb 12, 2007)

I want to thank everyone for the fabulous cards, I will take a picture of them all, most years I thank every one as they come, this year, I am having depression issues ( have not even decorated out side yet, not sure I will) so please, just know how much I have loved them all and they have been a little light in a dark time,


----------



## lizzyborden (Sep 17, 2009)

bethene said:


> I want to thank everyone for the fabulous cards, I will take a picture of them all, most years I thank every one as they come, this year, I am having depression issues ( have not even decorated out side yet, not sure I will) so please, just know how much I have loved them all and they have been a little light in a dark time,


Keeping you in my thoughts and hoping things start getting better. Honestly I don't know how you do it--both reaper exchanges, sending cards, work and family. I have a tendency (habit) of taking on too many things at once but you make me look unproductive.  Hang in there!


----------



## Haunted Nana (Oct 18, 2010)

I got 1 card today from Halloweeeiner cute pumpkin head witch.LOL Thank you


----------



## JustWhisper (Nov 16, 2008)

I received three more cards this weekend. Yay!!!!

Gloomycat, your card is so classy looking. I don't know if the paper came with the silver embossed bat or if you did that but it is beautiful. And I really like the embossed webbing on the white paper. Thank you for the card.

Bethene, Even during your time of difficulty you have managed to still send a ray of sunshine and fun to each of us. Witches, ghosts, pumpkins and bats...your card made me smile. Thank you for the special card and the lovely note inside.

Spookybella, Thank you so much. I love the witchy design of your card. It is creepy and beautifully done. 

I am trying to keep up with my thank yous and I hope I have not or do not miss anyone. I am enjoying my cards so much.


----------



## Haunted Nana (Oct 18, 2010)

I got 2 cute cards today
1 a skeleton with sprinkles in it so darn cute from Holy Loster
2. One from Laurie Bonilla that's a little Batty. Very cut Thank you both. Made me smile today.


----------



## Candy Creature (Aug 16, 2014)

I have received lots more cards. First I am thanking for the new cards received, and then I am listing previous thanks so I can keep up with what cards I have received and who I have thanked.

Spookybella977: Thank you for the Happy Halloween wishes. Who's the wickedest of them all? Me! Me! Yeah, probably not. Nice card concept.
Just Whisper: Oh I love my new Halloween necklace and I am wearing it right now! Also loved the skeleton in a coffin presentation. Thanks!
Tropical Jewel & Shadow Soldier: Love the trick-or-treating mice and great stickers. Thank you.
gloomycatt: Love the embossed bat and the poetic greeting. Thanks for including the cutout from the frame. I'll use it as a bookmark.
bonilaur: What great smiles on the cat, jack-o-lanterns, and ghost. Thanks for the greetings.
Halloweeeiner: Thanks for the cute card and Halloween wishes. I like how the tree has eyes.
lizzyborden: Love that you survived your ModgePodge adventures and sent me a card. I smile with fondness every time I see the card. Your efforts are much appreciated. Thank you!
Hallowmas: What a wonderful collection of stamps and thanks for the lucky wishes. I love that you take the time to get a Halloween stamp from Zazzle and that you even have a jack-o-lantern on the return address sticker. Thanks!
The Red Hallows: 'What in the world did you send me?' That was my thought as I tried to carefully open the envelope to an explosion of purple feathers. Finally it was revealed to be a mask. How lovely and useful. Purple is a favorite color too. Thank you.

Below snipped from older posts, but in case you missed your thanks, I am loving all my cards.

lukewa: Thank you for being my first card and kicking the card exchange off to a great start.
kmeyer1313: Love the vintage design of your greeting. Bobbing for apples on a string is harder than it looks. I am going to frame the lacy doily. 
Julianne: That is a fabulous picture! You look great and I have no idea how you managed to get you pet to pose so nicely for you...you must have cast a spell.
Lady Arsenic: What great creativity in making your card. I had never thought about creating the card itself in the manner you chose. Love the purple and the ghosts. 
X-Pired: Love the smiling jack-o-lantern and cute little mouse. Such a nice sentiment to the greeting. 
Jack'sEckstein: I love that stamp, so elegant. I have been really liking ravens recently. Also really like your Barnum & Bailey clown stamp which seems appropriate for Halloween.
beautifulnightmare: Love the dimensional stickers, especially the one with the 2 black pumpkins. You did a great design.
Imthegoddess: Love the zombie card warning to guard my brain. You found such cute stickers too. Every time I looked for stickers this year the selection was poor.
Stinkerbell & Frog Prince: I always look forward to seeing your photo artwork and appreciate that you include the location information too. Thanks also for the ghost bookmark which will come in handy. I was surprised that the graves looked so fresh on the cover photo. You did inspire me to take pictures at our local oldest cemetery.
Pumpkin215: Nothing says Halloween like black cats. I really got a chuckle out of the "This IS my Happy Halloween face" message. Also really liked the envelope with the orange bats on it.
hostesswiththemostess: Love the hitchhiking ghosts. Brings back fond memories of being six years old and going to Disneyland for the first time.
Itzpopolotl: The dancing skeleton is so much fun. Love it.
Skullie & EZ: Oh my gosh I am just flabbergasted at the amount of work you put into your cards. Wow! Amazing design. Sorry you had to spend so much on postage.
Miss Hallows Eve: What a funny card! Poor Humpty Pumpky.
Haunted Nana: Love the design of your dimensional handmade card. Very professional looking.

Araniella: Love the changing photo. I don't know where everyone finds such neat things to use on their cards.
moony_1: The kitty with the frog on its head is just so stinking cute. Adore the design of your card and like the "hallmark" kitty on the back side. I was hoping the postmark would show how long it took to get from Canada so that I could judge how long it would take for my card to reach you, but no such luck.
Haunted Higleys: Another beautiful handmade card. Thank you for the good wishes. You have such pretty handwriting. Mine is atrocious.
Lisa 48317: Cats, pumpkins, and ghosts...who could ask for more. The sticker on the envelope really coordinated well.
A little bit scary: Don't know why you were nervous, your poem is great and I love the haunted house on the front.
Pumpkinking30 & Pumpkinqueen29: Hope your Halloween is purr-r-fect too. Cute picture.
Dee14399: Everytime that card with the raven made an appearance in Reaper gifts, I thought 'I really like that card.' Now I have one of my very own.
SpiderWitch: The whiskers are so clever on the kitties. I fell in love with your card the instant I opened it.


----------



## JustWhisper (Nov 16, 2008)

(In the voice of The Count from Sesame Street).

1......2......3........4........5

FIVE

5 wonderful Halloween cards. Ha ha ha ha haaaaaa

They are a little soggy as we are battling the remains of Hurricane Patricia with sideways rain and 40-50 mph winds. Needless to say my Halloween decor is pretty trashed. But at least it is all in my own yard. Haha. Anyway, they are a bright spot on a rainy, dreary day!

Lizzyborden.....your card looks awesome done in newsprint. I think it gives it that Jack the Ripper era feel. Especially with the menacing JOL on the front. Thank you. 

Halloweeeiner, your card is just all kinds of adorable. I can't decide which is cutest...the cat, the owl, or the little,punkin. Thanks so much.

Thank you, Moony, I absolutely love your card. EEK! Great job on the papercrafting. I saved the ghost sticker from the envelope too.

Hallowmas... First let me say I enjoyed the decorated envelope and love your postage stamp. Zazzle has cool ones. The inside of your card was even more fun than the envelope. The big spooky tree is so cool, but I love all the crazy, fun stamps. And to finish it off a cute little goblin cat on the back. Thank you.

Laurie Bonilla, thank you for the elegant card and the adorable little googly-eyed bat inside. I love the way the front is designed.


----------



## hallowmas (Sep 11, 2013)

i so enjoy making the hallowe'en greetings as well as getting them from all over the states and canada
thank you all for the wonderful cards
merry hallowe'en


----------



## hallowmas (Sep 11, 2013)

grab your mask it almost time


----------



## ichasiris (Aug 8, 2014)

I should part take in this next year. Last year, just from friends and family I got like 20 cards, this year I only have four on my mantle!  Kinda bummed! So, next year I will take advantage of this fun tradition


----------



## Haunted Nana (Oct 18, 2010)

Got a cute stamped up card from Hallowmas. Love all the Stamps especially the Dancing Skelly and I have spots before my eyes now. LOL Thanks so much.


----------



## JustWhisper (Nov 16, 2008)

I am getting really concerned that many of my cards never arrived. I know a lot of people cannot get on here to say thanks and that is not my problem. But I have 23 cards unaccounted for. Most of my cards arrived between the 19th and 22nd. The reason I am concerned is due to the thickness of my cards. Those of you who received them know what I mean. I am afraid many of them may have been put into an automated sorter rather than hand cancelled rendering them mutilated and possibly unledgible. 

If you have not received my card please let me know. I will send out some rescue cards. I know they will not be fancy but I will not have my great Halloween friends left disappointed. And maybe the real cards will show up eventually.


----------



## frostytots (Jul 3, 2014)

Cards are in the mail today. I've received 4 awesome ones so far. Thank you, friends!!!


----------



## Miss Hallows Eve (Aug 2, 2015)

Thank-you to everyone I have received cards from! It has been so much fun to watch for the mail ... yay!!  The creativity I have seen is awesome and gets me motivated to get out my craft items and start doing instead of just collecting. Lol! I am a much better craft shopper than doer!!

Again ... THANK-YOU!!!


----------



## lizzyborden (Sep 17, 2009)

Thanks to bethene, hallowmas, and gloomycat for my latest cards! 

Well, every time I take pictures of my cards another one arrives and I never seem to get the pictures posted. So I just sat down and checked the cards against my list and for the first time since I've been doing the card exchange I've received all the cards I was expecting plus one!  My sincere apologies to Stinkerbell n Frog Prince! We have exchanged cards in the past and I honestly didn't realize I didn't have you on the list for 2015 until now! Your card will be in the mail tomorrow and will likely not make it to you by Halloween, but it's on the way!  

With everything going on in the past week, I'm not 100% sure I thanked or acknowledged everyone for all the wonderful cards I've received, so here's a list:

nicolita3
Araniella
Skullie
JustWhisper
gloomycatt
spookybella977
NOWHINING and SilverLady
Candy Creature
hostesswiththemostess
beautifulnightmare
Itzpopolotl
hallowmas
kmeyer1313
bethene
Stinkerbell n Frog Prince

All are on display and now that all are here, will get more pictures and get them posted.


----------



## lizzyborden (Sep 17, 2009)

Miss Hallows Eve said:


> Thank-you to everyone I have received cards from! It has been so much fun to watch for the mail ... yay!!  The creativity I have seen is awesome and gets me motivated to get out my craft items and start doing instead of just collecting. Lol! I am a much better craft shopper than doer!!
> 
> Again ... THANK-YOU!!!


LOL! I've been doing the exchange for three years now and every year I tell myself that I'm going to start my cards early and make some really magnificent ones. Do I ever get an early start? No!  So I'm not even going to state that I'm planning to get an early start in 2016.


----------



## Candy Creature (Aug 16, 2014)

Miss Hallows Eve said:


> Thank-you to everyone I have received cards from! It has been so much fun to watch for the mail ... yay!!  The creativity I have seen is awesome and gets me motivated to get out my craft items and start doing instead of just collecting. Lol! I am a much better craft shopper than doer!!
> 
> Again ... THANK-YOU!!!


Ditto. I too am a much better craft shopper than doer. I have enjoyed everyone's card whether homemade or store-bought. For the Christmas/Krampus card exchange I fully intend to do store bought since there is such a wide selection of boxed card sets that are better than I could make, but I want to get started on homemade cards now for the Bloody Valentine exchange.


----------



## JustWhisper (Nov 16, 2008)

JustWhisper said:


> I received 4 wonderful cards last week.
> 
> Hostesswiththemostess.....I love the paper you chose for the front. Orange with glittery spots. Very cheery. Inside lots of adorable little Halloween creatures. Thank you.
> 
> ...




I posted these thanks awhile back. I noticed yesterday I mistyped and thanked the wrong person for a card.
Lady arsenic...you were the one that sent me the cute orange card mentioned above. I thank you again, properly. I apologize for the mistake.

Araniella...I received your awesome card with the cool lenticular. Well done and creepy. I just love it. Thank you so much.

Holly, the trick or treat card is so cute. The verse inside made me laugh....have a happy Halloween- right down to,the last bite. LOL. Thanks for the big smile.


This is rather embarrassing. We may have solved the mystery of my missing cards. Gloomy cat said hers was held up at the PO due to postage. Which is frustrating since I actually bought the postage at the PO and the clerk helped me put the stamps on the cards. How could they have insufficient postage unless I guess she is incompetent. 

Anyone who received my card already.....did you have to pay extra postage? I hope they will not be returned but I also do not want YOU to have to pay postage. That would stink and be awefully rude on my part. So I apologize for the possible postage dilemma and I hope you will eventually receive your card.


----------



## lizzyborden (Sep 17, 2009)

JustWhisper,

My card arrived just fine and I didn't have to pay any postage due.


----------



## Stinkerbell n Frog Prince (Sep 4, 2009)

Sorry I've been wiped - setting up for the party last Saturday took everything I had. Spend most of Thursday doing our share of the potluck food and then getting food together for our set up helpers on Friday. Friday was finishing up packing the 2 trucks, the trailer, the camper AND the Hearse with stuff and heading to the Hall to start set up. Saturday was the party and Sunday was packing it all back in the cars and getting it home. I'm still unpacking things. Sunday evening it was setting up the home grave yard.... Monday it was trying to stay awake... kept dozing off. I'm still not quite recovered but enough to send thanks for the cards I got since last Thursday. 

Thanks to Hoflyloster, Bonilaur, Spookybella977, Araniella, Gloomycat, hallowmas, and Halloweeiner, 

I promised I'd upload photos of the cards displayed on my witches shelves but alas I was so busy and sidetracked during it all I never got ONE photo of anything at the party...I'm asking folks who took photos at the party if they will send me photos of my own dang party, fingers crossed there is a photo with the cards among them.


----------



## Haunted Nana (Oct 18, 2010)

I got a cute little Book mark card with little black cats jumping out of the envelope at me.LOL Made me smile as I was picking them up. Thank you so much byondbzr


----------



## Lady Arsenic (Sep 5, 2011)

Thank you to HoflyLoster, Hallomas, & Halloweeiner! Love the colors, the haunted house, the cat, & check out this awesome skeleton dancing on a music sheet for the Dance Macabre! Is that all one stamp?


----------



## Lady Arsenic (Sep 5, 2011)

Just whisper, no apologies needed. I thought nmaybe someone else had similar paper. Your card arrived perfectly fine, & the necklace idea was very unique. All my cards are great, and I also got 100% of my list!


----------



## Lady Arsenic (Sep 5, 2011)

Just whisper, no apologies needed. I thought nmaybe someone else had similar paper. Your card arrived perfectly fine, & the necklace idea was very unique. All my cards are great, and I also got 100% of my list! Here they all, group photo. Happy Halloween! Say AAAAAHHH!!!!


----------



## Pumpkin215 (Jul 31, 2013)

Thank you so much for the cards!!

We just got back from our Honeymoon this week and there were over a dozen waiting to be opened! I got to those first before the bills.


----------



## JustWhisper (Nov 16, 2008)

Pumpkin215 said:


> Thank you so much for the cards!!
> 
> We just got back from our Honeymoon this week and there were over a dozen waiting to be opened! I got to those first before the bills.
> 
> View attachment 266126



Congratulations Nicole! I wish the two of you happiness all your years together and may they be many!!! I love your card display. The creepy cloth is a great touch.


----------



## hostesswiththemostess (Aug 16, 2012)

I have recieved a ton more awesome cards and wanted to thank everyone that I havent yet! 
A Little Bit Scary, Just Whisper, moony_1, spiderwitch, PumpkinKing30 & PumpkinQueen29, The Red Hallows, dee14399, Candy Creature, Araniella, Lady Arsenic, Halloweena, Julianne, Im the goddess, miss hallows eve, nicolita3, jackelstein, skullie, stinkerbell & frogprince, spookybella, Tropical Jewl & Shadow Solider, Haunted Higleys, lisa48317, hoflyloster, halloweeiner, hallowmas, bethene, gloomycatt, lizzyborden, Haunted Nana, beautifulnightmare
Thank you so much to each of you, they are all really fantastic! Will post a picture of all of them up!!


----------



## kmeyer1313 (Jan 25, 2012)

More thank-yous to send out! It's been a blur of work, the haunt, getting ready for Halloween, & hubby lost his job this week, so stress has been clouding my Halloween fun a little......but my week off officially started yesterday, we had already bought all the stuff for our party, & I'm determined to lighten up, even if only for a day or two, and have a little Halloween cheer....

Red Hallows - love it! So sparkly & pretty - it's going up with my graveyard "display", as it fits right in!
Hallowmas - love all of the stamping! The stripes are an awesome touch, too....
Hoflyloster - Purple is one of my favorite colors, so yes, I so heart this card!
Araniella - So cute & elegant - & in 3D, too!
Bethene - OMG Where did you get your stickers! *ahem* I loved the card too - it has that retro vibe for me...fond grade-school memories..
lizzyborden - I'm glad everyone came out unscathed from your project! lol The result is just too cute..
Bonilaur - Love the happy pumpkins! 
gloomycatt - The lacework-look on this is so cool, & the rhinestone is a nice touch!
Spookybella977 - So cool - I always dig your creations!

I will post pics after Halloween, as I will be way too busy tomorrow....but I might pop in to say hi...

Oh, & Justwhisper, I didn't owe postage on your card....it came through unscathed.


----------



## hallowmas (Sep 11, 2013)

i hope my hallowe'en peeps across the pond get their cards in time for hallowe'en


----------



## lizzyborden (Sep 17, 2009)

Here's pics of the cards I received









Postcard and pumpkin doily from kmeyer1313, hitchhiking ghosts w/confetti from hostesswiththemostess and pumpkin witch and note pad from nicolita3









Blood bank from Itzpopolotl, mirror, mirror from Spookybella977 and raven from Nowhining, SilverLady and Spookyone









Coffin w/necklace from JustWhisper, cemetery card and bookmark from Stinkerbell n Frog Prince and pumpkins card from beautiful nightmare









Top card from Bethene, spider card from Araniella and Happy Halloween from Candy Creature









embossed bat from gloomycatt, striped card from hallowmas and awesome fold-out card from Skullie

I love them all and cannot believe the hard work and creativity some of you put into them. My pictures of them displayed turned out horrible so I will try taking more in the morning. Thanks to each and every one of you! 

Stinkerbell n Frog Prince, your card will be later than expected as I received it back today because I put my city, state and zip on it instead of yours.


----------



## im the goddess (Mar 10, 2012)

A big thanks to Bethene and Hallowmas for two great cards. Here they are.


----------



## im the goddess (Mar 10, 2012)

kmeyer1313 said:


> More thank-yous to send out! It's been a blur of work, the haunt, getting ready for Halloween, & hubby lost his job this week, so stress has been clouding my Halloween fun a little......but my week off officially started yesterday, we had already bought all the stuff for our party, & I'm determined to lighten up, even if only for a day or two, and have a little Halloween cheer....


Kmeyer, I hope everything goes okay with Hubby. That sucks.


----------



## Candy Creature (Aug 16, 2014)

Lizzy,
As I was headed out of town on Friday, I finally made it back to the thrift shop where I bought my cards. They had some really cute Baby's First Halloween cards and I wanted to get them for your daughter and mail them before Halloween even though you would not get them until afterwards. This will teach me not to procrastinate in the future, because I had waited too late. When I got there, all the Halloween cards had been pulled from the racks. I went to the store clerk to inquire what they did with them and she texted the store owner. The store owner had not pulled them and was apparently madder than a hornet that they were gone. She suspects that one of her employees took all the Halloween cards home since some merchandise has been disappearing. When I had originally seen them I didn't have your address and couldn't decide which of the four designs I liked best and thought I would have plenty of time to get back to the shop. I forgot that I could only get there on Saturdays and that my Saturdays were booked solid for October. Oh well, lesson learned.


----------



## lizzyborden (Sep 17, 2009)

Thank you for the thought Candy Creature.  She actually got two from mommy and daddy because I misplaced the first one  

I had hoped to get a better picture of my cards but she's kept me busy all day. When she starts crawling I'm in trouble!


----------



## lizzyborden (Sep 17, 2009)

kmeyer, so sorry about your husband's job.  Keeping you in my thoughts.


----------



## kmeyer1313 (Jan 25, 2012)

Lizzyborden & imthegoddess, thank you for the well-wishes....he found something part-time that he enjoys & that might turn into full-time, so he's looking for something else to supplement that in the meantime...I'm not liking the uncertainty of it all & the crazy hours, though - we shall see...

I received three more cards....yay for continuing the Halloween spirit!

halloweeeiner - so cute! I love the fall colors of it...
byondbzr - I'm already using the bookmark! 
frostytots - it's so adorable & festive!

I'm hoping a few more will trickle through, as I have a few more names to check off.....I hope y'all had a wonderful Halloween! And if seeing all that Halloween cheer coming through your mailbox and displayed brought you even half as much cheer as it did me, then goal accomplished!


----------



## bethene (Feb 12, 2007)

Here are my fabulous cards I received, thank you, they really brightened my day, you have no idea!
Also, I just saw my list and realized I missed two people, so you will be getting real late cards!


----------



## gloomycatt (Jul 30, 2012)

Thank you to everyone who exchanged with me! I received all my cards, even with the change of address


----------



## Haunted Nana (Oct 18, 2010)

kmeyer1313 said:


> Lizzyborden & imthegoddess, thank you for the well-wishes....he found something part-time that he enjoys & that might turn into full-time, so he's looking for something else to supplement that in the meantime...I'm not liking the uncertainty of it all & the crazy hours, though - we shall see...
> 
> I received three more cards....yay for continuing the Halloween spirit!
> 
> ...


Keeping positive thoughts for your husband too. I also am hoping a few more cards willl be coming fo me as well quite a few short this year.LOL


----------



## JustWhisper (Nov 16, 2008)

Today I received an adorable kitty card from *halloweencreature*. I love kitties and your card is just so stinking cute. Thank you for the sweet card. LOVE it!

This will be my final photo of cards I have received. Thank you to everyone who took the time to pick out or make a card for me. They are each special to me as are each of you. I am still worried many of you did not receive your card from me. Rest assured I did indeed make and mail one to each of you on my list. Please let me know if you have not yet received a card from me.


----------



## Defenestrator (Jul 27, 2009)

Hi, everyone!

I sure missed participating in the card exchange this year. However, a new job, a new house, a move, and a brand new yard display were so much activity that I was pretty sure I wouldn't be able to do the cards justice. 

Seeing all of the pictures everyone has been sharing has been great, though. Thanks to everyone for sharing them all!

Also, I wanted to share a very special 'thank you' to The Red Hallows who sent us the wonderful card below even though we weren't in the exchange. It was very exciting to receive, and very, very thoughtful. (even the interior of the envelope was gorgeous!)









Now that we should be a bit more settled, we look forward to participating with everyone in 2016!


----------



## Haunted Nana (Oct 18, 2010)

My Halloween lasted a bit longer today I got another card from Halloween creature it was a skull really cool Thanks


----------



## moony_1 (Sep 25, 2009)

Just wanted to say thank you to everyone who i exchanged with! The boys as always were thrilled to get the cards inthe mail! If anyone has not received their card from me please let me know! I honestly have no idea if all of yours made it or not because when each one came, I placed them each in a little box for safe keeping. (yes...I may be a hoarder hahahaha) But this year has been crazy so it was easier for me to place them after we all had a look. So thank you thank you and hopefully next year I will be back to my normal halloweenshenanigans and can spend more time onthe cards again. Thank you all. Xoxoxox


----------



## im the goddess (Mar 10, 2012)

I also received a beautiful little black cat from HalloweenCreature. I love it! 









Thanks to everyone who sent me a card this year. I really loved coming home and finding new surprises. Let's do it all again next year.


----------



## Stinkerbell n Frog Prince (Sep 4, 2009)

3 more cards Thanks go out to Bethene, byondbzr and Halloweencreature. 

Still waiting on 3... 2 are newbies for me this years, and neither has really posted since asking to exchange... might send a PM to them to see what's up. The third has me a little concerned we've exchanged several times over the years and they are normally right on top of things. Checked to see if they posted somewhere about life throwing them a curve but nada. Sent a quick PM to see if they got mine ok at least. Hope things are ok in their neck of the woods.


----------



## Haunted Nana (Oct 18, 2010)

Stinkerbell n Frog Prince said:


> 3 more cards Thanks go out to Bethene, byondbzr and Halloweencreature.
> 
> Still waiting on 3... 2 are newbies for me this years, and neither has really posted since asking to exchange... might send a PM to them to see what's up. The third has me a little concerned we've exchanged several times over the years and they are normally right on top of things. Checked to see if they posted somewhere about life throwing them a curve but nada. Sent a quick PM to see if they got mine ok at least. Hope things are ok in their neck of the woods.


I am also am waiting on 3 cards 1 of which I have exchanged with before and a newbe also. Hoping everything is OK with them.


----------



## dee14399 (Aug 24, 2010)

All my cards went out long ago so if you didn't recive one and should have please let me know and I will send out a replacement asap.
I would hate to think someone didn't get one of my cards


----------



## Haunted Nana (Oct 18, 2010)

I got yours Dee and thanks again and Thanks to everyone I did get one from love them all.


----------



## Stinkerbell n Frog Prince (Sep 4, 2009)

no worries Dee yours arrived safe and Sound. It's NOWHINING I'm a bit concerned about. She is usually on top of things but when I checked hadn't really posted on the forum since the beginning of Oct. In fact on Oct 2 said would be mailing the remaining cards on Wed.... Kept expecting the card to show up but so far it hasn't. As for my 2 newbie missing cards... I'll send them a PM if they don't show up in today's mail, maybe life got in the way of getting their cards. 

I know the USPS likes to eat up my mail... sent a card to my sister for the Red White and Dead card exchange she never got it instead I got it back as undeliverable nearly 2 months later ... claimed insufficient address then sharpied out the zip code... HUMMM it's the same address I've used for her since she moved into her house 10 years ago. Go figure.


----------



## Haunted Higleys (Sep 2, 2014)

Thank you everyone for the wonderful cards. When life hands me a few extra minutes I will finish sending private thank you's. I sent mine off awhile ago, so if you haven't recieved it, let me know so I can send another one out!


----------



## Stinkerbell n Frog Prince (Sep 4, 2009)

If I've exchanged with someone before I don't get my knickers in a twist... it's usually life threw them a curve ball or the mail zombie ate it and they offer to send a replacement. Seems those that flake out on me are the first timers to the exchange. Three or so years ago I had one nearly beg me to exchange... 2 weeks after Halloween I inquired did my card get there ok and had they sent me mine... reply... yes I got yours but sorry I ran out of cards by the time I got to your name... maybe next year I'll make more... The next year they were off my list. Same year another newbie I inquired the same way... not a word from them till the NEXT year's card exchange saying OOPS sorry ran out of time and didn't send you one want to exchange this year? Nope sorry one flake off is all I allow. I don't want to come off harsh... but if you agree to an exchange then it's your responsibility to let the other person know you can't follow through and at least post or send a thank you for the card you sent to them. Thanks yous go a long way... Guess they are too embarrassment by not following to even post a thanks.


----------



## Haunted Nana (Oct 18, 2010)

Stinkerbell n Frog Prince said:


> no worries Dee yours arrived safe and Sound. It's NOWHINING I'm a bit concerned about. She is usually on top of things but when I checked hadn't really posted on the forum since the beginning of Oct. In fact on Oct 2 said would be mailing the remaining cards on Wed.... Kept expecting the card to show up but so far it hasn't. As for my 2 newbie missing cards... I'll send them a PM if they don't show up in today's mail, maybe life got in the way of getting their cards.
> 
> I know the USPS likes to eat up my mail... sent a card to my sister for the Red White and Dead card exchange she never got it instead I got it back as undeliverable nearly 2 months later ... claimed insufficient address then sharpied out the zip code... HUMMM it's the same address I've used for her since she moved into her house 10 years ago. Go figure.


Ok now I am worried about nowhinning I thought maybe mine just got lost but seems there are now 2 of us. Hope she is ok.


----------



## hallowmas (Sep 11, 2013)

yes i was wondering myself if something happened with nowhinning also ,the newbie is the exchange card i did not receive as well
last year i had sent cards abroad ( not canada) and did not get any back
i love doing this exchange its so much fun creating and receiving all the wonderful cards


----------



## moony_1 (Sep 25, 2009)

Did everyone get mine that was supposed to? I sent mine out a wee bit later than normal. And...I didn't do as nice of cards this year as I wpupd have liked, either. But next year hoping to be back on top of things! 
Again, thank you to everyone who sent! One of our favorite parts of halloween now!


----------



## NOWHINING (Jul 25, 2009)

Okay. Hello fellow members. Did you miss me? Be patient with me. I have not read any of the post. I took me a while to load pictures for the whole month of October into my account. Now I working on showing off my cards. I have bad a hard and busy month. Babysitting Princess Fussybutt is a very demanding job since she wants your full attention. (I am holding her right now as I type this) SPOILED? YES! She just turn one year old. Anywhoo, as I was saying, I had a busy month. Bit stressful too. I finally drew the line and told my roommate that she had until Dec to move out. I need my house back. She doesn't help and I don't need her around. I also been working at the Southside every Saturday being the cashier and doing the makeup for the Haunter. We were very successful. $2000 and it will go right back into the community. My depression kept rearing it's ugly head which makes it hard some days to get out of the bed. 

Your cards cheered me up and I was getting them through the whole month of Oct. There was one card that Fussybutt got her hand on, and I am sorry to say it did not lived. So, I never got the chance to take a picture of how pretty the card looks like. Mom felt guilty when I found out about this. She was showing her how pretty the card was and the rest was history. Thank you everyone for taking the time to make, do, send these wonderful cards. You guys are the best.


----------



## NOWHINING (Jul 25, 2009)




----------



## NOWHINING (Jul 25, 2009)




----------



## NOWHINING (Jul 25, 2009)




----------



## NOWHINING (Jul 25, 2009)




----------



## NOWHINING (Jul 25, 2009)




----------



## NOWHINING (Jul 25, 2009)

Spider Witch
Spookybella977
Araniella... I am sorry Princess Fussybutt ate your card. She really likes it.
Just Whisper.... Even Fussybutt likes the necklace. She wanted to bite it.
Candy Creature
Lady Arsenic
Tropical Jewel
Shadow Soldier
Imthegoddness
Stinkerbell and the Frog Prince
Hostesswiththemostess
Kmeyer1313
Halloweeeiner
Itzpopolotl
Haunted Higleys
Dee14399
Hollowmas
Moonbaby345
Miss Hallows Eve
Skullie, EZ and Fitz
Haunted Nana
Laurie Bonilla
Beautifulnightmare
HalloweenCreature
HoflyLoster
LizzyBorden
Pumpkin215
Bethene

Once again thank you! Now I forgot someone or they didn't get a card, please please let me know!!


----------



## NOWHINING (Jul 25, 2009)

Which I love by the way!




JustWhisper said:


> Kisah (kmeyer), I just adore the cute postcard with the little girl holding her jack-o'lantern. The decoration included is so pretty. It looks like a lace doily. A spooky lace doily. LOL. Thank you so much.
> 
> Rachele, What a cool idea for a Halloween greeting. I really like the BOO banner. Thank you.
> 
> ...


----------



## hallowmas (Sep 11, 2013)

glad to hear that you are okay, we were wondering if you fell into the blackhole


----------



## NOWHINING (Jul 25, 2009)

I am all right. Slighty stress out with the Holidays coming around and dealing with everything things. My Halloween wasn't all that great. Just felt like HELLO... GOODBYE! And I am standing there wondering what the heck happen?! Just feel a little bit cheated. Right now, I have a full house, all my boys and girls. Kids playing video games and blasting music and Fussybutt is sleeping through it. Kinda miss it. IT had been while since I had my kids under one roof. Small blessing.


----------



## frostytots (Jul 3, 2014)

If anyone of my card exchang-ees didn't get mine, please let me know. They were all sent the Wednesday before halloween, so they should all be delivered


----------



## The Red Hallows (Sep 21, 2009)

I just wanted to say thank you for all wonderful Halloween cards. You all made my fireplace look great and thank you for taking the time out of your very busy year to send me a little cheer.


----------



## NOWHINING (Jul 25, 2009)

Okay, I had two peeps that PM me telling me that they did not get their cards. Is there anyone else that exchange cards with me this year, did not get one from me as well?? Please let me know. I need to fit this. I know they were mailed out and I never received any of the cards back telling me wrong address. I will ask my hubby about this to be sure, but I don't like this one bit at all.


----------



## Lady Arsenic (Sep 5, 2011)

Sorry this took awhile, I need to say thank you Halloween Creature! I love the skull, what a creative card.


----------



## Lady Arsenic (Sep 5, 2011)

Hope you all had a great halloween!


----------



## NOWHINING (Jul 25, 2009)

Before I forget!!... For those who send a card to Spookyone just to make her day. She loves her cards. It lift her spirit up on those bad days. Seems to have a lot of those, she does. She plain loves her cards and want me to let you know how much they truly mean to her. SO thank you for sending her one..


----------



## beautifulnightmare (Oct 31, 2010)

I wanted to thank everyone for their cards. I'm sorry I never got around to posting pictures but I loved each and every card and I keep them every year! I need to find a project I can make with them as I've got so many over the years and still cherish every one!


----------



## JustWhisper (Nov 16, 2008)

I mailed my cards a month ago and apparently they are still trickling in to recipients as I am getting messages of thanks from those who just received them. If you did not get a card from me I promise it is not because I did not send one. I double and triple checked to make sure everyone on my list was sent a card. So PLEASE let me know if you did not get my card yet.

I hope all of you have a great Thanksgiving holiday!!


----------



## kmeyer1313 (Jan 25, 2012)

Yay! I was able to upload my card pics - thank you again so much for bringing much-needed Halloween cheer to my home! I know not all the cards are in these pics - a few like JustWhisper's & Skullie's had to be propped up, and a couple more were hung up elsewhere, as they were ready-made decorations. I also received a card from Halloweencreature - thank you so much! - after I took all the pics & took the cards down. 

Now on to the Xmas cards!


----------



## Spookybella977 (Jun 26, 2012)

Hi Everyone!!! I am sorry I am so so late in posting but I wanted to say THANK YOU to everyone who sent me a card! They were all GREAT! I loved them! Thank you for the extra little gifts included in some of the cards. The creativity this 2015 was amazing!!! Thank you for the posts about my card! I appreciate it so much, it makes me happy to know my card was received and liked  I hope everyone received my card! Thanks Again!!!!!


----------



## Spookybella977 (Jun 26, 2012)

p.s I love all the pics everyone posted! Your card displays are awesome!


----------

